# [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra



## DjTomCat (17. September 2012)

*[How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hier findet ihr einen Bauplan für einen Poweramp !!!

Idee: 

TheOnlyDocc und ich haben die aquastream XT Ultra und standen vor dem Problem, das der Ausgang an der Pumpe nur 5 Watt beträgt.
        Das reicht aber nicht aus um mehr als 1-2 Lüfter zu betreiben und zu regeln je nach verbrauch der Lüfter. Darauf hin haben wir im Netz nach einem Poweramp gesucht und sind auch fündig geworden, aber der Poweramp von aquacomputer kann nicht voll von 0-12 Volt regeln, sondern nur bis ca. 10 Volt.
        TheOnlyDocc hat dann eine Schaltung entwickelt, die voll von 0-12 Volt regeln kann.

Was kann die Schaltung und wo zu ist sie da :

Mit dieser Schaltung kann man, wenn man nicht genug Leistung hat wie z.B bei der AS XT Ultra nur 5 Watt hat oder eine Lüftersteuerung die in der Regel ca. 10 Watt hat.
Wir möchten aber über diesen einen Kanal mehrere Lüfter betreiben z.B. wie bei einem Radiator mit 9x120 mm Lüfter, da kommt dann unser Poweramp ins Spiel.
Unser Pwoeramp ist mit 48 Watt belastbar das heist, wenn ein Lüfter 0,2 A Strom braucht kann man Theoretisch 20 Lüfter anschließen aber nur Theoretisch, da die Lüfter auch einen Anlaufstrom benötigen!!! Aber ich denke so 10-15 Lüfter sollten machbar sein.

Es gibt auch Pumpen mit einem 12 Volt Anschluss. Es stellt sich nur die frage wie kann ich die Pumpe regeln, man kann die Pumpe mit dem zwischen geschalteten Poweramp z.B. über einen Kanal der Lüftersteuerung regeln.

Funktions weise des Poweramp:

Die Schaltung dient als Verstärker. Da z.b. die Aquastream xt Pumpe nur max 5w Ausgangsleistung hat, muss man sich was einfallen lassen, wenn man Verbraucher anschließen möchte, die mehr als 5w Leistung aufnehmen. Und genau da kommt diese Schaltung ins Spiel. Wenn die Pumpe am Lüfterausgang z.b. 5v ausgibt, (die liegen dann ja am steureingang der Schaltung an) regelt die Schaltung den Ausgang so lange auf, bis die Ausgangsspannung der Schaltung gleich der Eingangsspannung am steuereingang ist. Der Regelbereich beträgt dabei 0-12V. Da nun die Pumpe nur noch die Schaltung ansteuern muss, reichen die 5w sicher aus. Die Leistung wird nun über den Mosfet geleitet, der deutlich höher belastbar ist (in unserem Fall mit 4A Sicherung 48w).

Stückliste für Reichelt:

Reichelt Nr.                                          Bezeichnung 
---------------------------------------------
1x µA 741 DIP                                       
    LM741 Op-Amp, DIP-8

1x GS 8P                       
    IC-Sockel, 8-polig, superflach

1x IRF 5305 
    Transistor, TO-220AB

1x V SK 129-50 STS                       
    Strangkühlkörper mit Lötstiften, 42x25x50,8mm 5,3 K/W Lötstift Ø 2,3 mm 

1x RAD 47/35                        
    C2    Elektrolytkondensator, 47µF, 6,3x11mm, RM 2,5mm

1x METALL 4,70K                               
    Metallschichtwiderstand 4,70 K-Ohm

4x PSS 254/3G               
    Printstecker, Einzelstecker, gerade, 3-polig

1x H25PR150                  
    Lochrasterplatine, Hartpapier, 150x100mm ( bekommt man von dieser Schaltung ca.2-3 mal drauf )

1x GLIMMER TO 220                       
    Glimmerscheibe für Gehäuse TO 220

1x IB 2                                                        
    Isolierbuchse für TO220, TOP3

1x MKS-02 470N               
    C1        Kondensator Ausgangs Spannung

1x RAD 4.700/16                 
    C3   Kondensator Eingangs Spannung

1x PSG 5                                                   
    Stromversorgungsstecker f. 5 1/4 Zoll, Print, ger.

2x MINI MTR. 4,0A                         
    Kleinsicherung zum einlöten, mittelträge 4,0A (1x als ersatz Sicherung)


Ihr braucht noch eine M3x10 mit Mutter und Wärmeleitpaste.

Kosten:

ca. 13€ ohne Versand bei Reichelt.
*
*Wer farbige Stecker und Buchsen haben möchte, habe ich Tip für euch Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Schaltung :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Layout :

Front:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roter Pfeil = Eingang
Grüner Pfeil = Ausgang mit Tachosignal / Drehzahlübermittlung
Blaue Pfeile = Ausgang ohne Tachosignal / Drehzahlübermittlung


Wichtig ist das ihr den 4 Pin Molex-Buchse mit den angewinkelten Ecken nach außen zeigen muss!!! Und NICHT zu den Bauteilen zeigen darf.
Glimmerscheibe muss zwischen Mosfet und Kühler und bitte NICHT die Isolierbuchse für die Schraube VERGESSEN!!! Sonst liegt die Ausgangsspannung auf dem Kühlkörper!!!!
Als Abstandshalter habe ich Mainboardabstandshalter benutzt !!
Die Schaltung ist mit einer 4A Sicherung aus gestattet.
C1 ist dazu da um ein schwingen der Lüfter zu verhindern.
C3 glättet die Eingangsspannung.


Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim nachbauen und ran an den Lötkolben 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der fertigen Schaltung ich habe sie erweitert mit einem Lüfter (40mm) zur Kühlung des Kühlkörpers (kein muss) und zusätzlichen Lüfteranschlüssen.

Wen ihr fragen habt meldet euch bei mir oder bei TheOnlyDocc !!!!

Ein Feedback wäre super von euch!!!

Ich übernehme keine Haftung an Schäden eurer Hardware und an eurer Person !!!!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Super Platine und Lüfterbuchsen habe ich noch genügend, also fehlen mir nur noch die restlichen Sachen.
Ich finde das eine super Lösung, da ich eine Phobya DC 260 12V verwende kann ich diese auch über die Steuerung regeln, wenn ich die Steuerung mit 12V betreibe.
Auf jeden Fall eine klasse Idee, ich finde solche selbst gebauten Lösungen einfach genial, man hat Spass wenn man sich auskennt und man kann danach Stolz sein wenn man so etwas selber gebaut hat, einfach genial kann ich nur sagen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (17. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@*snapstar123* Dafür kannst du die schaltung natürlich auch nutzen. Mußt dann am steuereingang nur ein regelbares signal anlegen (z.b. regelbarer Lüfter Ausgang vom MB oder von einer vorhandenen Lüftersteuerung) Oder du legst auf den Steuereingang 12V und hängst ein passendes Poti dazwischen mit dem du die Spannung die am Operationsverstärker anliegt einstellen kannst.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



TheOnlyDocc schrieb:


> @*snapstar123* Dafür kannst du die schaltung natürlich auch nutzen. Mußt dann am steuereingang nur ein regelbares signal anlegen (z.b. regelbarer Lüfter Ausgang vom MB oder von einer vorhandenen Lüftersteuerung) Oder du legst auf den Steuereingang 12V und hängst ein passendes Poti dazwischen mit dem du die Spannung die am Operationsverstärker anliegt einstellen kannst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Am besten währe dann die letzte Lösung das am Steuereingang 12V anliegen mit dem passenden Poti dazwischen, die Pumpe hat ja auch einen normalen 3Pin-Anschluss wie beim Lüfter und braucht nicht wirklich viel an Leistung nur eben wenn sie runter geregelt wird z.B auf 9V müssen die restlichen 4V ja abgeführt werden.
Denkt ihr das die Steuerung da dann sehr heis wird, kenne es von meinem T-Balancer BigNg der wird extrem heis wenn ich 6 Lüfter drann habe und diese sehr weit runter regel.
Wenn ich aber 12 Lüfter anschliese und sie alle bei 12V laufen lasse ist es der Steuerung so zu sagen egal da sie die restliche Spannung ja nicht abführen muss und bleibt schön kühl.

Die Steuerung von euch wollte ich so verwenden ohne eine andere zusatz Steuerung wie T-Bal oder Aquaero usw. da es eine kleine Wakü wird in einem HTPC-Gehäuse und maximal 6 Lüfter insgesamt eingeplant sind sowie die Pumpe.

Wenn ich ein regelbares Siganl vom MB nehme ist die Gefahr da das ich damit das MB zerschiese oder ist das durch die Sicherung abgedeckt, weis nicht welche Alternatieve von beiden besser währe, mit einem Drehpoti währe es eine super Lösung denn kann man schön am hinteren Gehäuse verstauen, was mir noch einfällt ich habe noch eine Steuerung die bei manchen Gehäuse verbaut sind für die vorhandenen Lüfter im Gehäuse, ich glaube man kann 3 Lüfter anschliesen ist aber nicht gerade belastbar, hoffe du weist was ich meine so etwas hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia FCX Basic Fan Controller FCX Basic Fan Controller EOL 70092

Da währe der Poti schön hinten am Gehäuse und kommt problemlos drann, hoffe das es soweit richtig ist, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

also ich hab 5 lüfter an dem Poweramp das ist ja nicht viel und sie wird ca. 30-35 Grad warm, mit dem Lüfter den drauf geschraubt habe bei 50% , ca. 28-32 Grad.
Wir haben extra so einen großen Kühlkörper genommen damit es eben schön Kühl bleibt und man keine heizung im rechner hat *gg

Ja das Poti von Aquatuning kannst nehmen.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> also ich hab 5 lüfter an dem Poweramp das ist ja nicht viel und sie wird ca. 30-35 Grad warm, mit dem Lüfter den drauf geschraubt habe bei 50% , ca. 28-32 Grad.
> Wir haben extra so einen großen Kühlkörper genommen damit es eben schön Kühl bleibt und man keine heizung im rechner hat *gg
> 
> Ja das Poti von Aquatuning kannst nehmen.


 
Ja das ist natürlich ein Vorteil mit dem Kühler, hab auch einen passenden 60mm Lüfter von Silenx extrema noch da denn habe ich damals auch gegen denn 40mm Lüfi getauscht auf dem alten MB von Asus mit einem SLI-Chipsatz die wurden ja extrem heis, musste ihn halt mit Heiskleber befestigen aber der Lüfter für 60mm Grösse ist enorm leise und fördert auch noch gut an Luft .

Das mit dem Poti wahr nur ein Beispiel, habe davon Zuhause noch 2 Stück rum liegen, wusste bloss nicht wie ich das erklären sollte deswegen der Link .
Von denn Temps her passt das ja mein T-Ban wird schon mal sehr heis 60-70°C teils sogar höher trotz Lüfter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was deine Pumpe an leistung aufnimmt aber ich fahre 7 Lüfter über die Schaltung und bei 33% Drehzal wird der Kühlkörper (Temp-fühler mit Wärmeleitpaste auf die rückseite hinter dem Mosfet auf den Kühler geschraubt) 36grad warm. Und ich betreibe die Schaltung ohne Extra Lüfter. Habe sie nur weit oben im Gehäuse unterhalb des Radiators so das ein leichter Luftstrom vorhanden ist. Wenn du die Schaltung natürlich mit 48W belastest würde ich schon nen kleinen Lüfter draufsetzen! 
Ich denke auch nicht das du dir den Lüfterausgang vom MB schießen würdest wenn du die schaltung darüber betreibst. Denn du steuerst mit dem MB ja nur den Operationsverstärker an der die Spannung ( z.b. vom MB) mit der Ausgangsspannung vergleicht und den Mosfet so lange aufregelt bis am Ausgang die gleiche Spannung anliegt wie am Steuereingang. Und da fließen nur ein paar milliampere. Da braucht eigentlich jeder Lüfter mehr. Wir betreiben sie ja auch an einem Ausgang der Aquastream XT Pumpe. Und die bringt auch nur max 5w. Und anhand der temp der Pumpenelektronik kann man auch sehen das die 5w nicht annähernd ausgereizt werden.
Aber mit nem Poti ist es natürlich auch recht einfach. Nur könnte ich dir jetzt aus dem stegreif nicht sagen wie viel Ohm es haben muß. Da für müsste ich nochmal nachschauen wieviel milliampere genau am OP fließen und dementsprechend das Poti berechnen.
Das was du an Poti zuhause hast sollte aber auch gehen! Auch wenn du damit nicht den ganzen Regelbereich ausnutzen kannst.
Ach ja die Sicherung hängt in einem anderen kreis als das Signal was Z.B. aus deinem MB kommen würde. Die ist zum schutz des Mosfet falls jemand mal zu viel an den Ausgang hängt oder am Ausgang nen Kurzschluß produziert. Auf der Platine ist ja ein 4-Pin Molex Stecker wodurch die Leistung für die angeschlossenden Lüfter direkt vom Netzteil kommt.


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@TheOnlyDocc die Pumpe hat 8 Watt, habe ich nageschaut.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Da hab ich ja zur zeit sogar mehr Last durch meine Lüfter dran. Komme auf ca 12-13W.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

O.K. das hört sich doch dann schon mal gut an, ich habe ja noch ein ersatz MB da was im endeffekt nichts mehr Wert ist und kann es mit dem MB versuchen aber wie ihr ja schon sagtet braucht man ja nur das Signal vom MB und die Anlaufspannung .

Also kann ich die Steuerung 1:1 übernehmen, hab zu Hause ja auch soweit alles da um die Wiederstände für die Potis zu berrechnen, muss nur die Potis und Wiederstände mit ein arbeiten bzw. bräuchte ich 3 Potis, einen für die 4 Lüfter an denn Radis, einen für die 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse und einen für die Pumpe.
Da liege ich jetzt richtig mit denn Potis wenn ich das so getrennt regeln möchte ? .

Was mir jetzt einfällt da ich die LED-Platine fast fertig habe und genügend Platz auf der Lochplatine noch vorhanden ist kann ich die Steuerung daneben aufbauen, klar das sich beide Steuerungen nicht in berührung kommen dürfen aber für eure Steuerung braucht man nicht viel Platz, muss das mal nachmessen ob das passen würde, so hätte ich beide Steuerungen auf einer Platine und kann Platz sparen .

Danke euch für die ganzen Antworten und Hilfe, echt super Idee von euch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also kann ich die Steuerung 1:1 übernehmen, hab zu Hause ja auch soweit alles da um die Wiederstände für die Potis zu berrechnen, muss nur die Potis und Wiederstände mit ein arbeiten bzw. bräuchte ich 3 Potis, einen für die 4 Lüfter an denn Radis, einen für die 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse und einen für die Pumpe.
> Da liege ich jetzt richtig mit denn Potis wenn ich das so getrennt regeln möchte ? .


Also wenn du drei unterschiedliche regelkreise aufbauen möchtest bräuchtest du eigentlichg auch drei Verstärkerschaltungen. Du regelst mit dem Poti doch nur die Spannung die am OP anliegt. Und die wird dann auch vom Mosfet ausgegeben. Diese Spannung haben wir dann auf mehrere 3-Pin Buchsen gelegt. D.H. alle an den Buchsen angeschlossenen Verbraucher bekommen die gleiche Spannung! Und hinter dem Mosfet noch mit irgendwelchen Potis rumzumachen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Denn dann würden die Potis im Leistungs Kreis hängen. Und genau das sollte ja nicht sein. Denn wir wollen die Leistung ja über denMosfet regeln. Und nicht die überschüssige Leistung an den Potis verbraten.
So wie du es machen möchtest (bzw wie ich es verstanden habe) geht es nicht.
Aber ich hätte nen vorschlag für dich. Würde zwei Verstärker Schaltungen bauen und dort einmal die vier Lüfter die auf dem Radi sind anschließen und eine um die Pumpe zu regeln. Und die zwei Gehäuselüfter kannst du doch direkt über eines der Potis laufen lassen die du noch zuhause hast. Oder über nen Y-Stecker direkt ans Board. Zwei Lüfter schafft so ein Ausgang erfahrungsgemäß ohne Probleme.
Würde die beiden Schaltungen dann auf eine Platine setzten. Somit kannst du dir zwei bauteile sparen. Eine 4-Pin Molex Buchse und du brauchst nur einen C3 zur eingangsspannungs stabilisierung.Und würde ich dann den Kühler austauschen und einen Größeren nehmen auf den du dann beide Mosfets bekommst. z.b. http://www.reichelt.de/Leistungs-Ku...8AAAIAABvRlUkff01342c6b5c24b4a11c2e420d19e42b oder http://www.reichelt.de/Leistungs-Kuehlkoerper/V-PR127-94-M3/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=35380;GROUPID=3382;artnr=V+PR127%2F94-M3;SID=11UBbUxX8AAAIAABvRlUkff01342c6b5c24b4a11c2e420d19e42b und dazu das passende befestigungsmaterial für die Mosfets. ( Klammern. . . )


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



TheOnlyDocc schrieb:


> Also wenn du drei unterschiedliche regelkreise aufbauen möchtest bräuchtest du eigentlichg auch drei Verstärkerschaltungen. Du regelst mit dem Poti doch nur die Spannung die am OP anliegt. Und die wird dann auch vom Mosfet ausgegeben. Diese Spannung haben wir dann auf mehrere 3-Pin Buchsen gelegt. D.H. alle an den Buchsen angeschlossenen Verbraucher bekommen die gleiche Spannung! Und hinter dem Mosfet noch mit irgendwelchen Potis rumzumachen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Denn dann würden die Potis im Leistungs Kreis hängen. Und genau das sollte ja nicht sein. Denn wir wollen die Leistung ja über denMosfet regeln. Und nicht die überschüssige Leistung an den Potis verbraten.
> So wie du es machen möchtest (bzw wie ich es verstanden habe) geht es nicht.
> Aber ich hätte nen vorschlag für dich. Würde zwei Verstärker Schaltungen bauen und dort einmal die vier Lüfter die auf dem Radi sind anschließen und eine um die Pumpe zu regeln. Und die zwei Gehäuselüfter kannst du doch direkt über eines der Potis laufen lassen die du noch zuhause hast. Oder über nen Y-Stecker direkt ans Board. Zwei Lüfter schafft so ein Ausgang erfahrungsgemäß ohne Probleme.
> Würde die beiden Schaltungen dann auf eine Platine setzten. Somit kannst du dir zwei bauteile sparen. Eine 4-Pin Molex Buchse und du brauchst nur einen C3 zur eingangsspannungs stabilisierung.Und würde ich dann den Kühler austauschen und einen Größeren nehmen auf den du dann beide Mosfets bekommst. z.b. V 6716Z - Spezial-Kühlkörper, 94x55x28mm, 3,6K - W bei reichelt elektronik oder V PR127 - 94-M3 - Spezialkühlkörper, 94x45x30mm, 2,9K - W, M3 bei reichelt elektronik und dazu das passende befestigungsmaterial für die Mosfets. ( Klammern. . . )
> ...


 
O.K. soweit habe ich es jetzt verstanden, es werden durch denn Poti alle angeschlossenen Lüfter geregelt, was für mich auch kein Problem währe da alle 6 Lüfter die gleichen sein sollen und dementsprchend auch alle 6 Lüfis sollten gleich laufen, z.B. 2 Lüfis je 240er Radi und 2 im Gehäuse werden alles die selben Lüfter und sollen auch alle 6 gleich gedrosselt werden, soweit passt die Steuerung perfekt.

Das Problem ist jetzt nur noch die Pumpe die dann extra geregelt werden soll, also wie du schon gesagt hast 2 extra Vertärker 1x für die 6 Lüfter und der andere für die Pumpe, was müsste ich dann beim Schaltplan beachten wenn ein weiterer Mosfet mit eingebunden wird, er soll ja seine eigene Leitung haben und nicht parallel geschalten werden wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ?

Die Kühler von dir verlink sind schon mal sehr gut, da gefällt mir der erste am besten da er flach ist und man schön einen Lüfter oben drauf bekommt.
Weis jetzt bloss leider nicht was dann am Schaltplan geändert werden muss und auch das ich die vollen 12V bekomme.

Wie ich schon @DjTomCat gesagt habe, hat es keine Eile, werde mir die Artikel ungefähr nächste Woche bestellen auser das was ich noch da habe und mich mit dem Bauplan weiter aus einander setzen.
Wenn du Lust oder Zeit hättest, also wie gesagt es hat Zeit könntest du denn Bauplan für mich abändern das währe echt klasse.

Also noch mal alle 6 Lüfter kommen normal wie bei euch auf die Steuerung und werden alle zugleich gedrosselt so soll es auch sein und eben extra für die Pumpe zum drosseln mit einem Poti, also kann ich die Steuerung soweit schon fast 1:1 übernehmen bis zu dem Teil wo der weitere Mosfet ins Spiel kommt für die Pumpe und halt auch der andere Kühler soweit bleibt alles gleich an denn Teilen die ich dafür brauche.
Ich danke dir auf jeden fall mal wieder für deine Hilfe und Antwort, ihr seit echt super , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Du mußt die Schaltung 2 mal bauen. 1x für die Lüfter und 1x für die Pumpe und jede Steuerung bekommt sein eingenes Steuersignal.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

O.K. das währe kein Problem, die Steuerung passt ja 3x auf eine Platine wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, aber ich bräuchte nur eine Molex-Buchse oder doch 2.
Auf jeden fall eine gute Idee anstatt mir noch mal eine teure Steuerung zu holen wie Aquaero oder T-Bal usw. wenn ich nur eine kleine Wakü habe für das Projekt.

Was mir noch so einfällt ist es möglich auch mit Software zu arbeiten wenn man z.B. denn Chip von einem T-Balancer BigNg hat, weis halt nicht was für solche Aktionen alles verändert werden muss, die Software kann ja nur zugreifen wenn sie auch ein Gerät erkennt aber dafür braucht es ja spezielle Chips wie z.B. vom T-Balancer oder ist so etwas zu aufwendig, die Idee ist mir nur mal so durch denn Kopf gegangen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Du kannst das so verdrahten, wenn du neben einader baust das du nur eine Molex-Buchse brauchst.
Sie passt 2-3 mal auf eine Lochplatine. 
Das mit dem Chipsteuern kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das geht!


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ja währe die beste Lösung wenn ich es über eine Molex-Buchse laufen lasse oder währe es besser lieber 2 zu verwenden wegen der Belastung, da seit ihr die Spezialisten .
O.K. gut dann kommt auf eine Platine 2 Steuerungen, also brauche ich alle Teile doppelt auser einen grösseren Kühler.
Das mit der Chipsteuerung wahr nur so eine Idee aber ich denke das es zu aufwendig währe so etwas um zu setzen, wenn man schaut was eine Steuerung kostet die mit einer Software läuft denke ich das es sich kaum lohnen würde aber danke euch beiden noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Das ganze via Software zu steuern würde deutlich aufwendiger und teurer werden! Und dir würden auch die Gerätschaften fehlen um das ganze zu Programmieren. Aber ich habe dir mal das Layout für ne doppelte Steuerung erstellt. Wenn ich heute abend noch zeit finde lade ich dir die Screens hier hoch.


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> also brauche ich alle Teile doppelt auser einen grösseren Kühler.


 
Den Kühler brauchste auch zwei mal !!! Ich habe gerade bei Reichelt nach geschaut und hab nur welche gefunden wo man einen Transistor montieren kann. 
Was man machen könnte aus einem alten defekten Netzteil einen Kühler aus bauen und den dann dem entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hier die neuen Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. September 2012)

Würdet ihr so ne Platine auch für mich basteln? Hab keinen Lötkolben, [bin löttechnisch auch newbie, und für ein Projekt will ich keinen kaufen] aber so ne Steuerung bräuchst ich auch noch für meine as xt Ultra.

Kostentechnisch könnte man sich da sicherlich einigen. 

Pn mich einfach mal.


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Würdet ihr so ne Platine auch für mich basteln? Hab keinen Lötkolben, [bin löttechnisch auch newbie, und für ein Projekt will ich keinen kaufen] aber so ne Steuerung bräuchst ich auch noch für meine as xt Ultra.
> 
> Kostentechnisch könnte man sich da sicherlich einigen.
> 
> Pn mich einfach mal.



Schreib mal dies bezüglich per PN TheOnlyDocc an. Mir selber fehlt im mom die zeit dafür.

Urlaub gerade vorbei


----------



## snapstar123 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@TheOnlyDocc super, echt Klasse von dir da kann ich schon bald anfangen, was währe im endeffkt effektiefer mit 2 Kühlern oder mit einem.
Am besten währe es um es so gut wie möglich kühl zu und denke das 2 Kühler besser währen weis es aber nicht genau.

Bei dem Bauplan jetzt ist ja unten ein Steuereingang und ein Steuerausgang für die Pumpe, sollen beide Buchsen sein oder soll einer ein Adapter sein.
Hab von meinem T-Balancer noch das Kabel wo man die RPM vom MB auslesen kann, es hat 4 3Pin Anschlüsse die aufs MB kommen und 1x einen USB-Anschluss der am T-Balancer kommen, dieses Kabel bräuchte ich nicht und an denn 3Pin-Anschlüssen ist auch nur das Gelbe-Kabel dran, Rot und Schwarz fehlt bei jeden.

Da ich ja das Signal vom MB hole für die Pumpe zum regeln kann ich das Kabel ja umbauen oder ich habe noch eine Stiftleiste zu hause und als Steuereingang einen USB-Anschluss machen bloss da bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich zusätzlich Kondensatoren, bin halt so drauf gekommen da ich eben das Kabel nicht verwende, kann ja mal ein Bild vom Kabel hochladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das währe jetzt das Kabel, ich kann ja die Seite mit dem USB-Anschluss einen 3Pin Adapter hin machen, die anderen 4 sind fürs MB da um das RPM-Signal aus zu lesen für denn T-Balancer, müsste funktionieren, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Die Kabel die du dort hast sind doch nur für das Tachosignal. wie willst du damit denn die Verstärkerplatine ansteuern?
Du Steuerst die Verstärkerplatine genau so an wie einen Lüfter (0-12V). Der läuft auch nicht nur mit dem Tachosignal. Das was du am Steueringang reingibst kommt hinten auch raus nur ist der Ausgang höher belastbar. (Eingang 0-12v bis zu 5W das ist das was normalerweise ein MB oder eine Aquastream Xt liefert. Die Schaltung braucht aber keine 5W sondern nur einige mA - - - Ausgang Verstärker 0-12V bis zu 48W)
Du solltest dir erst nochmal den schaltplan genau anschauen und versuchen zu verstehen was die Schaltung macht. Sonst sehe ich echt Probleme auf dich zukommen!!
1.Steureingang. Dort gehst du mit einem voll belegten 3Pin-Molex vom MB oder einer Lüftersteuerung drauf oder mit 12V regelbar über ein Poti. (Da stellst du die Spannung ein die dann am Ausgang Leistungsverstärkt rauskommen soll)
2.Ausgang Pumpe. Von dort gehst du auf deine Pumpe (Wenn deine Pumpe einen 4-Pin-Molex Stecker als eingang hat dann kannst du auf die Platine anstelle des 3 Pin-Molex einen 4 Pin-Molex einlöten und ein 4 Pin zu 4 Pin-Molex Kabel nehmen) 
Aber wie gesagt würde mir vorher nochmal das schaltbild zur hand nehmen um versuchen zu verstehen was in der schaltung passiert. sonst hast du dir später irgendwas zerschossen.
Und bei der zweiten Schaltung das gleiche nur das dort am Ausgang deine Lüfter angeschlossen werden.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hab dir mal eine Schaltung abgeändert. Dann ist es für dich vieleicht einfacher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und bei der Frage des Kühlers würde ich mich für den Großen entscheiden. Der führt deutlich mehr Wärme ab als die zwei kleinen bzw. auf dem kannst du einfacher nen kleinen Lüfter befestigen der dann beide Mosfets kühlt.
Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir das ganze auch mal näher über Skype erklären. Dann sende mir einfach ne PM wenn interesse besteht.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@TheOnlyDocc soweit habe ich es verstanden, das mit dem Kabel wahr teils ein Beispiel, hab dann auch erst gemerkt das es nur für das Tachsosignal zuständig ist umd die RPM vom MB aus zu lesen, brauche dieses Kabel bloss nicht und kann die 3Pin Stecker verwenden, muss bloss die Adern abändern damit die Platine auch gesteuert werden kann.

Brauche ich auch 2 Käbel vom MB zur Platine da ja 2 Steuerungen, ein Steuereingang für die Pumpe und einer für die Lüfter, hab mal kurz bei der Platine noch die Buchse umkreist wo ich jetzt nicht weis ob das auch ein Steuereingang sein soll für die Lüfter ansonsten habe ich mich mit der Steuerung schon mehr aus einander gesetzt.

Werde dann auch denn grösseren Kühler verwenden vorallem wenn ich einen kleinen Lüfter drauf bekomme um so besser .
Danke auch für das abändern der Platine aber leider läuft die Pumpe mit einem 3Pin-Anschluss wie die Lüfter, werde denn vorletze Bauplan nutzen wie im Anahng für denn grossen Kühler.

Ach ja wegen denn Kabel um die Platine an zu steuern vom MB muss das Kabel an beiden Seiten logisch 2 Stecker haben, mir geht es um die Adern, da ich die selber mache crimpen, sleeve usw. soll die Aderbelegung wie bei einem 3Pin-Lüfter verlaufen schon, das währe jetzt noch das einziste mit dem Kabel und ob oben für die Lüfter es auch ein Steuereingang sein soll, ach ja soll dann direkt am Kabel was vom MB zur Steuerung geht ein Poti mit zwischen gelötet werden oder habe ich mich da jetzt verlesen, auf jeden fall danke für die ganze Hilfe und denn schönen Bauplan, hoffe das ich soweit richtig liege auch mit Bauplan von euch im Anhang, dieser soll dann gebaut werden für denn grossen Kühler und 3 Pin für die Pumpe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ja die markierte Buchse ist der Steuereingang für die Lüfter. Die 3Pin-Molex Stecker werden wie bei einem Lüfter belegt nur eben Stecker-Stecker. Ob du Zwischen MB und Steuerung noch ein Poti hängen möchtest oder ob du über Software z.b. Speedfan oder vom MB Hersteller die Spannung regeln willst bleibt dir überlassen.
Bei dem großen Kühler brauchst du nur noch zwei kurze M3 Schrauben ca 5mm um die Mosfets zu verschrauben. Und ich würde mir bei Reichelt vieleicht gleich noch ein paar Distanzhülsen als Abstandshalter mitbestellen. 
Wenn du von deinen Lüftern noch das Tachosignal ausgeben möchtest kannst du die Kabel die du da noch zuhause hast ja trotzdem nutzen. Mußt dann nur auf der schaltung einen Passenden Buchse verlöten wo der schwarze Stecker draufpasst. Somit kannst du wenn genug Anschlüsse auf deinem Board vorhanden sind auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter überwachen.
Und auf jeden Fall darauf achten das du beim verschrauben der Mosfets die Glimmerscheibe und die isolierbuchse verwendest. Sonst legst du auf den Kühler Spannung. Notfalls nochmal mit nem Durchgangsprüfer kontrollieren.
Kannst auch wenn deine Pumpe keine 4A braucht gleich eine Passende Sicherung mitbestellen. somit hast du dann deine Pumpe auch abgesichert.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



TheOnlyDocc schrieb:


> Ja die markierte Buchse ist der Steuereingang für die Lüfter. Die 3Pin-Molex Stecker werden wie bei einem Lüfter belegt nur eben Stecker-Stecker. Ob du Zwischen MB und Steuerung noch ein Poti hängen möchtest oder ob du über Software z.b. Speedfan oder vom MB Hersteller die Spannung regeln willst bleibt dir überlassen.
> Bei dem großen Kühler brauchst du nur noch zwei kurze M3 Schrauben ca 5mm um die Mosfets zu verschrauben. Und ich würde mir bei Reichelt vieleicht gleich noch ein paar Distanzhülsen als Abstandshalter mitbestellen.
> Wenn du von deinen Lüftern noch das Tachosignal ausgeben möchtest kannst du die Kabel die du da noch zuhause hast ja trotzdem nutzen. Mußt dann nur auf der schaltung einen Passenden Buchse verlöten wo der schwarze Stecker draufpasst. Somit kannst du wenn genug Anschlüsse auf deinem Board vorhanden sind auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter überwachen.
> Und auf jeden Fall darauf achten das du beim verschrauben der Mosfets die Glimmerscheibe und die isolierbuchse verwendest. Sonst legst du auf den Kühler Spannung. Notfalls nochmal mit nem Durchgangsprüfer kontrollieren.
> Kannst auch wenn deine Pumpe keine 4A braucht gleich eine Passende Sicherung mitbestellen. somit hast du dann deine Pumpe auch abgesichert.


 

Ja das würde passen super, Stiftleiste habe ich noch genügend zu Hause um das Kabel an zu schliesen, muss bloss so verlötet werden das ich das Signal bekomme.
Weis jetzt nicht wie es beim Asus MIIIF ist mit der Software PC Probe II ist oder eb es besser ist per Poti, wie gesagt alle 6 Lüfter werden alle gleich gedrosselt, werden wahrscheinlich die neuen NB eLoop mit 800 oder 1300RPM also bräuchte ich einen Poti für die 6 Lüfter und einen für die Pumpe bloss muss ich dann einen Wiederstand für denn Poti berrechnen oder bringe ich da wieder etwas durch einander.

Das mit der Sicherung für die Pumpe hört sich gut an da ich so eine Sicherung noch auf der LED-Platine verbauen möchte für alle Fälle .

Überlege die Steuerung wenn sie dann fertig ist in ein extra Gehäuse zu packen, müsste in ein altes defektes Laufwerk passen von denn Maßen her und würde unten drunter alles schön mit Heiskleber ausbetten damit es zu keinen Berührungen kommt wegen Kurzschlussgefahr, muss noch schauen wo ich sie am besten unterbringe, wenn ich genügend Platz habe werde ich wahrscheinlich sie so verbauen mit Absandshalter und Glimmerscheiben, da habe ich auch noch welche da.

Werde mal schauen welche Schrauben ich für denn grossen Kühler brauche damit er perfekt sitzt, was währe besser WLP zu verwenden oder lieber WLPads hab da auch beides da für die Mosfets.
Danke dir mal wieder für deine Hilfe, werde erst mal denn Warenkorb bei reichelt erstellen und speichern ob ich dann auch nichts vergessen habe und ich bräuchte auch noch für die zweite LED-Platine noch ein paar Kondesatoren und Wiederstände sowie Lot, dann muss ich wenigstens nicht doppelt Versand zahlen da ich erst bestellen wollte , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wir empfehlen WLP zu verwenden, die wärme wird dann besser abgeleitet.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@DjTomCat o.k. perfekt wenn alles Plan aufliegt, da ja ein grosser Kühler drauf kommt dann klar WLP besser .
Müsste aber Plan aufliegen da es die selben Komponenten sind und es keinen Höhenunterschied gibt zwischen denn Mosfets, danke dir auch wieder für deine Hilfe und Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Tronsitoren liegen in der Regel immer Plan auf.
Bitte bitte, dafür sind wir ja da.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Als Sicherung für die Pumpe sollte diese MINI MTR. 0,8A passen.(wenn es stimmt das deine Pumpe ca 8W benötigt)
Habe dir auch markiert an welchen Kontakten du jeweils das Tachosignal abgreifen kannst. Wobei der erste oben links schon auf die Buchse vom Steuereingang gelegt ist. Aber die anderen 5 kannst du bei bedarf noch abgreifen.
In blau hab ich dir die Sicherung markiert die du gegen die 0,8A tauschen kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



TheOnlyDocc schrieb:


> Als Sicherung für die Pumpe sollte diese MINI MTR. 0,8A passen.(wenn es stimmt das deine Pumpe ca 8W benötigt)
> Habe dir auch markiert an welchen Kontakten du jeweils das Tachosignal abgreifen kannst. Wobei der erste oben links schon auf die Buchse vom Steuereingang gelegt ist. Aber die anderen 5 kannst du bei bedarf noch abgreifen.
> In blau hab ich dir die Sicherung markiert die du gegen die 0,8A tauschen kannst.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für denn Schaltplan, der wird ja immer besser, hab mal wegen der Pumpe geschaut, sie braucht 8W Energieverbauch und 8V Anlaufspannung, der Laststrom währe 1A dann währe es besser die Sicherung zu verwenden oder was meinst du.

MINI MTR. 1,0A - Kleinstsicherung zum einlöten, mittelträge 1,0A bei reichelt elektronik

oder sollte die mit 0,8A reichen, hier währe noch mal die Pumpe.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070

Danke mal wieder für denn schönen Bauplan, ihr seit echt top , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ja dann würde ich die 1A Sicherung nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Den Kühler brauchste auch zwei mal !!! Ich habe gerade bei Reichelt nach geschaut und hab nur welche gefunden wo man einen Transistor montieren kann.
> Was man machen könnte aus einem alten defekten Netzteil einen Kühler aus bauen und den dann dem entsprechend anpassen.


 
Es dürfte die meisten wohl auch nicht überfordern, ein Loch in einen alten Boxedkühler zu bohren und ggf. die Größe mittels Säge anzupassen 

Wobei es sich ja eigentlich anbietet, gleich einen Wasserkühler zu nehmen. Die alten NSW-Chipsatzkühler von Watercool z.B. hatten seitlich recht viel Kupferblech in das man Gewinde/Löcher machen könnte.

@Entwickler:
Ist der dicke Eingangskondensator eigentlich zwingend erforderlich?
Wenn man das dicke Ding weglässt, ist der Rest nämlich so kompakt, das es fast schon frei verdrahtet auf den Kühlkörper packen könnte, ohne die sperrige Platine.



Spoiler



Mosfet auf den Kühlkörper, Steurungschip auf den Rückenliegend daneben. Den Widerstands in der Steuerungsleitung kann man gleich als Verbindung zwischen den beiden von Beinchen zu Beinchen einlöten. Den kleinen Glättungskondensator direkt über den Steuerungschip - das Beinchen für masse liegt ja quasi gegenüber. Der Ausgangsglättungskondensator kommt in gleicher Weise über den IC. Der gesamte Rest dient, bis auf Sicherung und diesem Eingangs-Monstrum, nur der Verbindung zu den Ein- und ausgehenden Anschlüssen, die man auch als Kabelbaum anbinden könnte, was die Installation im Gehäuse flexibler weil unabhänig von der Erreichbarkeit der Schaltung selbst macht.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Den Eingangskondensator kann man sich auch sparen wenn man ein recht hochwertiges Netzteil hat. Aber das hat nicht jeder und bei bis zu 48W Last macht es dann doch schon sinn nahe am Verbraucher noch zur stabilisierung was dazuzuhängen.
Und natürlich kann man das ganze auch frei verdrahten. Dafür habe ich ja auch extra nochmal den reinen Schaltplan beigefügt. Und diejenigen die nicht so viel Ahnung haben (oder das ganze doch lieber auf ner Platine haben) der Plan für die Lochrasterplatine. Und der Grungplan mit nur einem Mosfet ist samt Kühler auch nur 5x7,5cm. Das ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich ein Monster. Aber wenn du zwei Mosfets mit bis zu 96W verbauen willst muß der Kühler auch schon eine gewisse größe haben. Siehe die Schaltung von Aquacomputer. Die ist zwar kleiner aber bei 15-20W Last und 30% Drehzahl auch gute 80grad warm. Und das wollten wir eben nicht. 
Ansonsten bleibt es ja jedem selber überlassen noch änderungen vorzunehmen. Soll ja auch nur ein entwurf sein und ich erhebe auch kein anrecht darauf den einzig wahren weg gegangen zu sein! 
Und wegen nem Wasserkühler hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Da gibt es einige möglichkeiten aber ich mache mir doch etwas gedanken falls mal was mit der Isolierung ist und dann Spannung auf dem Kühler liegt. Möchte dann nicht wissen was Galvanisch in der Wasserkühlung passiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Was mir da zur Größe grade in den Sinn schießt: Wenn der große Elko durch nen verhältnismäßig winzigen Supercap ausgetauscht würde wären ja alle Platzprobleme vom Tisch.
Mangels Erfahrung/Wissen aber die Frage: Ist das erstens technisch möglich (Betriebsspannung/Kapazität usw.) und zweitens in einem vertretbaren finanziellen Rahmen?


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Da muß ich leider auch passen. Soweit reichen meine kenntnisse dann auch nicht. Aber vieleicht haben wir hier im Forum ja noch den ein oder anderen der sich in der Materie noch um einiges besser auskennt als ich. Aber auch mit nem deutlich kleineren Kondensator würde die Platine nicht viel kleiner werden da man den meisten Platz sowieso für Buchsen für die Lüfter und die Spannungsversorgung braucht sowie für den Kühler. Der hat bei der kleinen Schaltung schon Abmessungen von 5x2,5. Und komplett ist die Platine ca 5x7,5 d.h. 5x5 für alle Kondensatoren den OP, Wiederstand und alle Buchsen sowie befestigungs material. Wenn man vieleicht beidseitig verdrahtet kann man noch ein wenig platz einsparen. Aber so sehr habe ich darauf dann auch nicht geachtet. Weil das ganze für mich klein genug geworden ist. 
Aber wie gesagt wenn jemand da möglichkeiten sieht das ganze noch zu verbessern oder zu verkleinern immer her mit den vorschlägen.


----------



## DjTomCat (20. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wir versuchen ja die Schaltung auch kosten günstig zuhalten!!!
Wir haben uns für die Lochrasterplatine entschieden um auch die Verdrahtung für jeder man einfach zu gestalten, durch die Löcher hat man ja die Anhaltspunkte wo was in hinkommt.

Ich habe noch Bilder gemacht und versuche euch damit ein Größenverhältnis zu vermitteln.
Ich muss da zusagen, das ich meine Platine etwas länger gelassen habe, wie ihr sehen könnt mehr Anschlussbuchsen unterbringen zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



TheOnlyDocc schrieb:


> Und wegen nem Wasserkühler hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Da gibt es einige möglichkeiten aber ich mache mir doch etwas gedanken falls mal was mit der Isolierung ist und dann Spannung auf dem Kühler liegt. Möchte dann nicht wissen was Galvanisch in der Wasserkühlung passiert.


 
Ne, Spannung im Kreislauf kommt normalerweise nicht gut  (auch wenn es schlimmere Möglichkeiten gibt)
Aber man kann ja einfach ein Wärmeleitpad nehmen, um die Isolierung sicherzustellen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was mir da zur Größe grade in den Sinn schießt: Wenn der große Elko durch nen verhältnismäßig winzigen Supercap ausgetauscht würde wären ja alle Platzprobleme vom Tisch.
> Mangels Erfahrung/Wissen aber die Frage: Ist das erstens technisch möglich (Betriebsspannung/Kapazität usw.) und zweitens in einem vertretbaren finanziellen Rahmen?



Der Vorteil von Supercaps (hohe Ladungsdichte) sollten sich hier eigentlich nicht bemerkbar machen, es geht ja nur darum, die Lastspitze beim einschalten ein paar ms zu dehnen.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (21. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@*ruyven_macaran* Ich belaste meine single Steuerung mit ca. 12-13W und bei 33% Drehzal komme ich auf gerade mal (je nach raumtemp) 33-38grad. Und ich nutze keinen extra Lüfter. Habe das ganze nur unterhalb meines Radiators sitzen. Deswegen kommt für mich die Wakü für die Schaltung nicht in frage. Aber wenn man die Schaltung voll ausfahren will bestimmt keine schlechte idee!

*@snapstar123  *Habe dir für den Lüfter der auf den Kühler kommen soll noch eine Buchse in den Plan eingefügt die den Lüfter mit nur  7V versorgt. Dann ist der 40 oder 50er Lüfter auch schön leise. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, Spannung im Kreislauf kommt normalerweise nicht gut  (auch wenn es schlimmere Möglichkeiten gibt)
> Aber man kann ja einfach ein Wärmeleitpad nehmen, um die Isolierung sicherzustellen.


 
Wir haben ja eine Isolierbuchse und die Glimmerscheibe in der Teileliste, was das Wärmeleitpad nicht nötig macht. das Wärmeleitpad ist auch viel dicker als eine Glimmerscheibe und dadurch die Wärme besser abgeben kann.

Ich habe mich gerade auf die suche von Supercap Kondensatoren gemacht und mußte leider feststellen, das man sie nur für 5,5V und 2,3V bekommt bei Reichelt oder Connrad. Wir brauchen aber mindestens 12-13V Kondensatoren. Die größe von den Supercap Kondensatoren wäre super, schön klein sind sie und haben doch große Kapazitäten für die Baugröße.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



TheOnlyDocc schrieb:


> @snapstar123 Habe dir für den Lüfter der auf den Kühler kommen soll noch eine Buchse in den Plan eingefügt die den Lüfter mit nur  7V versorgt. Dann ist der 40 oder 50er Lüfter auch schön leise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super ich danke dir mal wieder, der Bauplan wird ja immer besser, wegen der Sicherung soll ich vorsichtshalber doch lieber eine nehmen mit etwas mehr so 1,2A da die meisten Pumpen beim Anlaufen ja etwas mehr an Saft ziehen und die Daten meist auch nicht wirklich stimmen.
Ist ja bekannt das die Hersteler immer ihre eigenen angaben haben, bei Test oder Reviews sieht man dann das z.B. die Pumpe oder Lüfter doch etwas mehr an Strom brauchen, hoffe du weist was ich meine.
Währe ja nicht verkehrt eine stärkere Sicherung zu nehmen oder könnte das wieder Nachteile haben ansonsten Top und bin schon sehr gespannt wenn ich die Teile da habe und mich über die Platine her machen kann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (22. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Super ich danke dir mal wieder, der Bauplan wird ja immer besser, wegen der Sicherung soll ich vorsichtshalber doch lieber eine nehmen mit etwas mehr so 1,2A da die meisten Pumpen beim Anlaufen ja etwas mehr an Saft ziehen und die Daten meist auch nicht wirklich stimmen.
> Ist ja bekannt das die Hersteler immer ihre eigenen angaben haben, bei Test oder Reviews sieht man dann das z.B. die Pumpe oder Lüfter doch etwas mehr an Strom brauchen, hoffe du weist was ich meine.
> Währe ja nicht verkehrt eine stärkere Sicherung zu nehmen oder könnte das wieder Nachteile haben ansonsten Top und bin schon sehr gespannt wenn ich die Teile da habe und mich über die Platine her machen kann , Mfg Snapstar



Klar kannst du eine stärkere Sicherung verwenden, so ist man auch auf der sicheren Seite, das sie beim anlaufen nicht kaputt geht.
Man erhöht ja damit die max last.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Klar kannst du eine stärkere Sicherung verwenden, so ist man auch auf der sicheren Seite, das sie beim anlaufen nicht kaputt geht.
> Man erhöht ja damit die max last.


 
Also dürften da eine mit 1,2A locker reichen wenn die Pumpe 1A braucht oder lieber etwas mehr weis es nicht, vom Preis her sind sie ja alle gleich und kosten ja nicht die Welt , Mfg Snapstar

Dachte an diese hier.

http://www.reichelt.de/Miniatur-Sicherungen/MINI-MTR-1-25A/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=12131;GROUPID=3306;artnr=MINI+MTR.+1%2C25A;SID=13UDvPcX8AAAIAAAxV1I4809eb5b6d1900de4365b06bc852c3e2f

oder diese hier.

http://www.reichelt.de/Miniatur-Sic...8AAAIAAAxV1I4809eb5b6d1900de4365b06bc852c3e2f

Wobei die erste mit 1,25A reichen dürfte , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (22. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich würde ne 1A sowie eine mit 1,2A bestellen. Die 1A braucht die Pumpe ja nur als spitzenwert unter Vollast. Und da die Sicherung mittelträge ist löst sie auch nicht sofort aus wenn du mal ein klein wenig drüber bist. Wenn du aber ne 1,6A nimmst ist sie als Schutz für die Pumpe schon etwas groß. Denn die soll ja auch auslösen wenn deine Pumpe nicht in ordnung ist (z.b wenn sie einen lagerschaden hat und dadurch durchbrennen könnte) Deswegen würde ich eine Sicherung nehmen die so klein wie möglich ist. Kanns ja bevor du bestellst mal die Stromaufnahme deiner Pumpe messen. Und danach entscheidest du dich welche Sicherung die richtige ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@TheOnlyDocc stimmt werde mal bei der Pumpe Messen was sie im Betrieb braucht und als Anlaufspannung, die Wakü steht so oder so wieder einfach rum da Kühler testen usw. werde einfach mal die Pumpe dazu schalten und dann messen.
Stimmt schon mit der Sicherung 1,6A währe dann schon zu gross und wenn mal was währe passiert eben nichts und die Pumpe ist am schluss kaputt, also lieber die 1A und die 1,25A Sicherung.
Danke noch mal für die Hilfe, ach ja was verwendet ihr um die Sicherungen, Buchsen, Mosfets zu verbinden, ich habe bei der LED-Platine immer von denn Wiederständen die Beinchen was zu lang wahren ab geknippst und die dann genommen, wahr eigentlich perfekt aber wenn es was besseres gibt dann bestelle ich das gleich mit , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DjTomCat (22. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Versilberterdraht und aus Satkabel die Kupferader für die Strom führenden Leitungen.

Oder nimm das direkt : SILBER 1,0MM - Silberdraht, 1,0mm, Länge: 5M bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Versilberterdraht und aus Satkabel die Kupferader für die Strom führenden Leitungen.
> 
> Oder nimm das direkt : SILBER 1,0MM - Silberdraht, 1,0mm, Länge: 5M bei reichelt elektronik


 
Ja Danke das ist perfekt, kann mann besser mit arbeiten als mit Stückchen von Wiederständen deren Beine .
Dann habe ich soweit alles, noch ein bisschen Lot und dann ist die Bestelliste fast fertig, muss nur noch ein paar Transistoren finden für was anderes aber die haben sie wohl nicht, muss noch mal schauen und danke für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja noch was, ich habe ja noch eine Platine zu hause, was für eine brauche ich, ich habe eine normale Lochrasterplatine einseitig Punktiert Rastermaß 2,54.
Kann ich die verwenden oder brauche ich eine andere vom Lochabstand her, würde mich noch mal über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (25. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Das ist das richtige Rastermaß und wenn sie groß genug ist kannst du die natürlich verwenden.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. September 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

O.K. passt ja gross genug ist sie, denke da würden sogar 3 Steuerungen drauf passen, also 2 passen sicher drauf, hatte die Platinen extra grösser bestellt, danke dir für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Bin gerade dabei die ganze Schaltung zu überarbeiten. In der neuen Schaltung wird nur noch ein OP verbaut. Es wird mehrere Kanäle geben, zwei via Poti ansteuerbar einen über nen Spannungseingang ( für Aquastream XT) und vieleicht einen Kanal Temperaturgesteuert ( für den Lüfter auf dem Kühlkörper) oder wenn die Mosfets Wassergekühlt werden um Lüfter direkt Temperaturabhängig steuern zu können. Genauso habe ich mir mal gedanken über eine brauchbare lösung gemacht die Mosfets via Wasser zu Kühlen. Und bin glaub ich auf nem guten weg. Werde diesbezüglich nächste Woche auch mal kontakt mit den Jungs von Anfi-Tec aufnehmen. Die ja hier im Forum auch unterwegs sind.
Da ich momentan Finanziell keine großen sprünge machen kann wird sich das ganze aber noch etwas hinziehen. Denn wenn ich hier was reinstelle, möchte ich es vorher selber auch ausgiebig getestet haben, damit sich niemand irgend etwas an seiner Hardware zerschießt.
Das sollte somit nur ein kleines Status Update sein. Damit alle wissen das hier auch noch weiter gearbeitet wird.


----------



## wilsonmp (28. November 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Moin.

Habe gerade alles überflogen und habe mich gefragt woher ich das kenne ... !?

--> siehe da, habe ich schonmal verlinkt (von 2009):  "http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/viele-luefter-ans-aquaero-bzw-aquastream-529858-4.html"

Ist einer von euch dieser Urheber aus dem Luxx??


----------



## DjTomCat (28. November 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Nein wir sind nicht die Urheber aus dem Luxx. 

Erstens ist das eine Schaltung aus der Mess und Regeltechnik wo es KEIN Urheber drauf gibt. Sie wird selbst in Ausbildungen die mit Elektrotechnik gelehrt. 
Ich selber habe Radio- Fernsehtechnik gelernt und TheOnlyDocc hat Mess und Regeltechnik in seiner Elektro Ausbildung gehabt.

Wir haben die Schaltung für unsere Bedürfnisse überarbeitet und neu berechnet. Ein neues Layout erstellt und ab Änderungen gemacht, auch was die Bauteile angeht.

Wir haben uns Anregungen aus dem Netzgeholt ganz klar und das möchte ich auch nicht verneinen.


----------



## wilsonmp (30. November 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wieso fühlst sich immer gleich Jeder angep***t.  

Ich habe schon damals meine Hochachtung bezüglich der Zeit und Hingabe bekundet, welche jene Mitglieder der "Luxx-Community" gestemmt haben.
Nun, da ich diesen Beitrag entdeckt habe, keimte in mir der Verdacht eben diese "Helfer" wieder anzutreffen.

Aber so ist das heute, alle völlig verdreht.

Willkommen im Jetzt.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ne muss dich leider enttäuschen. 
Im Luxx Forum bin ich nicht aktiv unterwegs. Hab mir die Schaltung aber mal angeschaut. Und im Endeffekt ist es die gleiche. 
Haben nur ein anderes Layout, einen stärkeren Kühler, eine Sicherung und im Eingangs und Ausgangs Kreis noch nen Kondensator. 
Da z.b. ohne den zusätzlichen Kondensator am Ausgang viele Lüfter beim runterregeln anfangen zu  fiepen. 
Der Im Luxx verwendete Kühler ist bei großer Last auch etwas klein. Damit dürfte das ganze ziemlich warm werden. 
Denn er kann nur ca. die Hälfte an Wärme abführen. Denke mal dass er bei ca. 20-30W Last gute 70-80grad und mehr erreichen dürfte. 
Bei der nächsten Version die noch in Arbeit ist, werde ich anstelle eines LM741 einen LM324 verwenden. Dieser ermöglicht es mir die ganze Schaltung noch weiter zu verkleinern. 
Und es können bis zu vier unabhängige Kanäle genutzt werden. 
Ob man dann das Signal von der Pumpe oder dem Mainboard nutzen möchte und/oder zusätzlich auf einem anderen Kanal mit nem Poti (10K) noch was anderes steuern will bleibt euch überlassen. 
Bis hier ist die neue Schaltung auch schon fertig. Das was noch berechnet werden muss, ist die Temperaturabhängige Regelung. 
Und da ich zurzeit im Real Life einiges um die Ohren habe (Umzug, gesundheitliche Probleme. . . ) wird das auch noch ein wenig dauern. 
Aber ich habs nicht vergessen .

  Wenn jemand noch Anregungen oder Wünsche hat, einfach hier melden und ich schaue mal was sich verwirklichen lässt.


----------



## Speeedymauss (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Super Platine, habe die Teile im eLaden um die ecke bekommen und nach plan zusammengebaut. Funktioniert super! Ich habe die für nen 1080 Radi mir 9 Lüftern, dafür ist die echt gut!
Kann ich nur empfehlen! und für den Preis lohnt sich das bischen Arbeit doch!


----------



## Chris2403 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hallo,

ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von E-Technik und in meinem Leben auch noch nie etwas gelötet  Aber da das hier im Prinzip genau das ist, was ich für meine im Aufbau befindliche WaKü suche, will ich mich da mal dran versuchen 

Was ich plane : Ich möchte die Pumpe und 3 Lüfter an den Poweramp anschließen und das ganze dann an meine Scythe Kaze Server Lüftersteuerung.

Die jeweiligen Daten

Pumpe : Leistungsaufnahme: 6.5W +/-10% - Stromstärke: 0.62A +/-10% - Nennspannung: DC12V +/-10%
Lüfter: (3x) je  Leistungsaufnahme: 6W +/-10% - Stromstärke: 0.5A +/-10% - Nennspannung: DC12V +/-10%

Tut es eure Schaltung da? Ich weiß, dass dann zusätzlich noch ein 3-Pin Stecker eingebastelt werden muss. Ist das kompliziert? Oder kann ich den einfach zwischen die 3 anderen basteln (vom Platz her)?

Dann noch eine Frage zum Anschluss: 

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

4-Pin Molex -> Strom vom Netzteil ?
3-Pin Roter Pfeil -> Anschluss Lüftersteuerung ?
3-Pin Grüner Pfeil -> Anschluss Pumpe (bzw. das "Gerät" nach dem geregelt wird) ?
3-Pin Blauer Pfeil -> Anschluss Lüfter (bzw. die "Geräte" die entsprechend dem Anschluss Grün geregelt werden sollen) ?

Und da ich noch nie mit Lötarbeiten zu tun hatte, hab ich natürlich auch keine "Grundausstattung" dafür zu Hause. Bin ich mit dem Warenkorb hier "good to go" oder hab ich was vergessen? (Ja, es müssen 5x 3-Pin Stecker sein, nicht 4  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke und ein riesen Lob für den Poweramp!

Grüße


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Chris2403 schrieb:


> Was ich plane : Ich möchte die Pumpe und 3 Lüfter an den Poweramp anschließen und das ganze dann an meine Scythe Kaze Server Lüftersteuerung.



Ja das ist kein Problem.

Da lege ich dir die Doppelschaltung von Seite 2 ans Herz!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mir auf gefallen ist, das du die Kühlkörper vergessen hast in deine Bestellung mit rein zu nehmen.

1x V SK 129-50 STS                       
    Strangkühlkörper mit Lötstiften, 42x25x50,8mm 5,3 K/W Lötstift Ø 2,3 mm 

Wenn du die Doppelschaltung machst mußte auch die Bauteile doppelt machen in der Bestellung.

Als Lötkolben rate ich dir einen zu nehmen der um 40w hat weil mit einem 20-30w Lötkolben wirste beim löten auf Probleme stoßen.

Was hier ist schon was besser STATION ZD-99 - Analoge Lötstation, 48W bei reichelt elektronik

Du mußt eigentlich schon die Doppelschaltung machen, weil 1x brauchst du um die Lüfter zu regeln und einmal um die Pumpe zu regeln.


----------



## Chris2403 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Was mir auf gefallen ist, das du die Kühlkörper vergessen hast in deine Bestellung mit rein zu nehmen.
> 
> 1x V SK 129-50 STS
> Strangkühlkörper mit Lötstiften, 42x25x50,8mm 5,3 K/W Lötstift Ø 2,3 mm



Der ist doch drin o_O 6. von Unten oder hab ich das falsch?




DjTomCat schrieb:


> Als Lötkolben rate ich dir einen zu nehmen der um 40w hat weil mit einem 20-30w Lötkolben wirste beim löten auf Probleme stoßen.
> 
> Was hier ist schon was besser STATION ZD-99 - Analoge Lötstation, 48W bei reichelt elektronik



Danke für die Info 



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Du mußt eigentlich schon die Doppelschaltung machen, weil 1x brauchst du um die Lüfter zu regeln und einmal um die Pumpe zu regeln.


 
Also wegen mir müssen die nicht getrennt regelbar sein. Mir reicht es, wenn der Kreislauftemperaturfühler der Pumpe sagt "Alter, mach ma was schneller, wird heiß!", dass dann die Lüfter dementsprechend auch mit mir Saft versorgt werden.

Hab ich denn die Anschlüße richtig verstanden?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Chris2403 schrieb:


> Also wegen mir müssen die nicht getrennt regelbar sein. Mir reicht es, wenn der Kreislauftemperaturfühler der Pumpe sagt "Alter, mach ma was schneller, wird heiß!", dass dann die Lüfter dementsprechend auch mit mir Saft versorgt werden.


 
Ok hab den Kühlkörper in deiner liste übersehen.

Die Pumpe muß nicht schneller laufen auch wenn die Temperatur ansteigt. Die Pumpe muß nur schneller laufen, wenn du durch Einbau einer neuen Kühlkomponente der Durchfluss sich verringert.
Was aber schneller laufen sollte wenn die Temperatur steigt das sind die Lüfter für den Radiator, deswegen die Doppelschaltung.

Bei der Lötstation die ich dir gepostet habe ist kein Lötzinn dabei. Ich empfehle dir 1mm Lötzinn zu nehmen


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hier schon mal vorab einige Bilder der überarbeiteten Version. Wobei ich immer noch Möglichkeiten sehe, das Ganze zu verbessern. Bei  dieser Version gibt es drei voneinander unabhängige Kanäle und einen 7V  Ausgang für den Fall, dass der Kühlkörper doch mal wärmer wird. Vier Kanäle sollten auch passen. Werde das in Kürze noch austesten. Die Abmessungen der ganzen Platine sind ca 100x100mm und das ganze ist keine 35mm hoch. Somit passt es auch in einen 5 1/4 schacht. Genauso wird es in der nächsten Version möglich sein die Kanäle nicht nur mit einem Spannungseingang anzusteuern, sondern auch via Poti die Ausgangsspannung zu steuern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Lob sowie konstruktive Kritik freue ich mich natürlich. Ebenso versuche ich auch auf wünsche einzugehen ( Solange sie sich umsetzen lassen).


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Februar 2013)

Sieht doch schon mal sehr Schick aus, weiter so ^^


----------



## Chris2403 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hallo zusammen,

da die oben zu sehende Schaltung speziell nach meinen Wünschen und Bedürfnissen angefertigt wurde (Das war ein "Proof-Of-Concept Joint Venture", TheOnlyDocc wollte ein neues Layout antesten und ich brauchte 3 Steuerbare Kanäle samt Tachosignal), möchte ich mich natürlich auch zu Wort melden.

Meine Grundvorstellung war, aufgrund mangelnden Platzes irgendwo sonst, Die Schaltung von den Abmessungen her in maximal 2 5 1/4" Schächten unterzubringen. Ich besitze zwar eine Lüftersteuerung, allerdings reicht die Leistung pro Kanal nicht aus, um die Lüfter die ich verwende damit gezielt steuern zu können.

Docc und ich haben ein bißchen geskypet und die Optionen durchgesprochen und er hat dann das oben abgebildete Layout entworfen. Anfang der Woche war ich zufällig in der Nähe unterwegs und bin dann mal vorbeigedüst um das Teil in Empfang zu nehmen. Außerdem hat Docc dann noch fix 3 Adapterkabel für den Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung (Ausgang Lüftersteuerung "männlich", Eingang Platine auch "männlich" -> Also mussten 3 Kabel "weiblich-weiblich" her) aus 3 ausrangierten Lüftern gebastelt.

Das ganze ist jetzt seit gestern bei mir im Einsatz und ich muss sagen, ich bin wirklich begeistert. Kanal 1 ist bei mir mit der Pumpe belegt, Kanal 2 hat insgesamt 6 Lüfter, die er ansteuert (360er Deckelradiator oben und unten mit Lüftern versehen) und Kanal 3 steuert die 2 Lüfter des Bodenradiators an. 

Insgesamt wird die Schaltung also mit knapp 40w befeuert. Der Kühlkörper wird, wenn man alle Kanäle auf minimaler Drehzahl betreibt (hierbei wird die meiste Hitze erzeugt, da die Mosfets die überschüssige Leistung verbraten müssen) und ihn nicht einem leichten Luftstrom aussetzt maximal 47.8°C warm. Bei einem minimalen Luftzug, bei mir durch den 120er Lüfter des HDD Cages auf dem die Platine steht, sinkt die Temperatur auf 34.4°C - Also definitiv ein Bereich mit dem jeder sehr gut Leben kann. Der Luftzug ist wirklich minimal. Das HDD-Cage hat im Boden und im Deckel viele kleine Löcher, es wird als auch ein klein wenig Frischluft nach oben Richtung Platine abgeben.

Zur verdeutlichung 2 kleine Fotos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem ersten sieht man die Löcher und den Lüfter des HDD-Cages. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man, wie die Poweramp bei mir verbaut ist. Die weiße Linie dient als Orientierungshilfe für die Höhe eines 5 1/4" Schachtes.


Wem die Temperaturen immernoch zu hoch sind, der kann an die Seite des Kühlkörpers (links oder rechts) auch noch ohne Probleme einen 40mm Lüfter basteln. Die Platine hat einen exklusiven 7v Ausgang extra dafür. Wem die Höhe egal ist, der kann den Lüfter auch auf den Kühlkörper setzen. Außerdem muss die Platine nicht zwingend in einem Schacht verbaut werden. Es laßen sich bequem 4 Mainboard-Abstandshalter reinschrauben um z.B. die Platine neben dem Mainboard an die Rückwand zu schrauben.

Abschließend möchte ich mich noch einmal bei den beiden verantwortlichen hier, also DjTomCat und TheOnlyDocc bedanken für Rat und Tat, den Entwurf und die Fertigung, mitsamt ausgiebiger Testphase, der Platine und besonders bei TheOnlyDocc für die vielen hilfreichen Gespräche im Skype, nicht nur die Poweramp betreffend, auch was Wasserkühlungsbau generell angeht.

Vielen Dank, echt Klasse Support von euch!


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Chris2403 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, echt Klasse Support von euch!



Ich möchte mich herzlich bei dir bedanken für deinen ausführlichen Bericht über den Poweramp und das er dir so gut gefällt 

Vor allem Freue ich mich das dir unser Support zu dem Poweramp gefällt. TheOnlyDocc und Ich lassen keinem damit alleine.  

Wenn du noch irgendwelche fragen hast oder wie auch immer einfach bei uns melden.

So nun wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Poweramp!


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Möchte mich für das ganze Lob auch nochmal bedanken! 
Sollten noch fragen sein oder irgendwas anderes, weist du ja wie du mich erreichen kannst.


----------



## 991jo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hallo

ich wollte hier mal schnell noch anmelden, dass ich eine wassergekühlte, leicht modifizierte Version für eine Laing DDC1T+ bauen will. Dafür werden die Lüfter-Anschlüsse durch einen Molex-Stecker ersetzt. Nur 1 Lüfteranschluss bliebt für die Weiterleitung des "Lüftersignals" der Laing-Pumpe.

Passt das von den Sicherungen? Die Version aus dem ersten Post sollte ja bis zu 48W vertragen, sollte also, trotz des hohen Anlaufstroms der Laing locker reichen, oder?

Natürlich werde ich auch Bilder posten, wenn das ganze fertig ist. Ich hoffe, dass das in 2 Wochen erledigt ist, da ich noch mit meinem "Löter" über die finale Version reden muss, Versand und Co noch dauern werden usw.


----------



## DjTomCat (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



991jo schrieb:


> Passt das von den Sicherungen? Die Version aus dem ersten Post sollte ja bis zu 48W vertragen, sollte also, trotz des hohen Anlaufstroms der Laing locker reichen, oder?



Ja das sollte locker mit der 4A Sicherung laufen. Die wir hier verbaut haben ist und in der Stückliste enthaltene Sicherung ist eine Mittelträge Sicherung.

Deine Pumpe hat eine Leistungsangabe von 10W ( unter 1A ), da wirst du überhaupt keine Probleme mit bekommen.

Ich habe 7 Lüfter an der Schaltung mit je 0,2A = 1,4A. Sind ca.18W.

Die Schaltung schaft die Pumpe locker.

Wenn du noch weitere fragen hast melde dich einfach bei uns kannst uns auch gerne per PN anschreiben wie du magst.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (1. März 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wenn du die Mosfets mit Wasser kühlen willst, mußt du nur gut auf die isolation achten. denn auf der rückseite der mosfets liegt die ausgangsspannung an. d.h. du hättest im falle das die isolation nicht in ordnung ist spannung am kühler anliegen. was sich dann galvanisch in deiner kühlung abspielt möchte ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen  . Würde um das auszuschließen den wasserkühler mit der masse verbinden. dann würde im falle das spannung am kühler anliegt die sicherung auslösen, und deine kühlung würde sich nicht innerlich auflösen. nur die pumpe würde dann natürlich sofort stehenbleiben.


----------



## 991jo (1. März 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



> Deine Pumpe hat eine Leistungsangabe von 10W ( unter 1A ), da wirst du überhaupt keine Probleme mit bekommen.



Ich hab die 1T+, die hat 18W  aber ich glaube das sollte, trotz des angeblich so hohen Anlaufstroms klappen.



> Wenn du die Mosfets mit Wasser kühlen willst, mußt du nur gut auf die isolation achten. denn auf der rückseite der mosfets liegt die ausgangsspannung an. d.h. du hättest im falle das die isolation nicht in ordnung ist spannung am kühler anliegen. was sich dann galvanisch in deiner kühlung abspielt möchte ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen . Würde um das auszuschließen den wasserkühler mit der masse verbinden. dann würde im falle das spannung am kühler anliegt die sicherung auslösen, und deine kühlung würde sich nicht innerlich auflösen. nur die pumpe würde dann natürlich sofort stehenbleiben.



Das macht mir Angst  Eigentlich war gedacht, dass der Mosfet liegend verlötet wird, sodass man den Kühler auf die Platine schrauben kann und der Mosfet zwischen Platine und Kühler eingeklemmt wird. die Rückseite, an der die Spannung anliegt sollte dann natürlich zur Platine zeigen, die ja nicht leitet. Die Sache mit der Sicherung muss ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, mir schwebt da was vor, dass man an die Stellen, an denen die Schrauben durch die Platine gehen eine eventuell vorhandene Spannung abgreifen könnte.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (2. März 2013)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Also die spannungsführende Seite des Mosfet  sollte nicht wirklich Richtung Platine zeigen, denn das ist die flache  Seite die mit Glimmerscheibe oder Silikon Wärmeleitpad + Wärmeleitpaste,  auf den kühler geschraubt oder geclipst wird. Auch ist der Mosfet normalerweise dadurch dann isoliert. Aber  damit du im Falle das dort trotzdem Mal was nicht stimmen, sollte keine  Spannung an den Kühlkreislauf anlegst bzw. diese nicht längere Zeit  dort schaden anrichten kann, solltest du den Kühler einfach (wie schon  gesagt) mit der Masseleitung verbinden. Dann würde im Fehlerfall wenigstens die Sicherung auslösen. Das Gleiche gilt eigentlich auch für die luftgekühlte Version. Nur  dort bestehen nicht die gleichen Risiken wie bei einem Wasserkreislauf,  der ja dann schön alle kühler und auch die zu kühlenden Bauteile  elektrisch miteinander verbindet.
Deswegen noch mal mein gut gemeinter Tipp. Leg Masse an den kühler an. Und vor der Inbetriebnahme mal mit nem Multimeter durchmessen ob Verbindung zwischen Mosfet und Kühler besteht!
Sonst gibt es gegen eine Wasserkühlung nichts einzuwenden. Hatte ich ja selber schon in Erwägung gezogen. Aber der preisliche Aufwand war mir dann doch zu hoch. Denn das Ganze soll ja auch noch immer eine Preislich interessante alternative zu den fertig zu kaufenden Platinen sein.
Was ich zurzeit prüfe (habe mir mal ein paar Angebote eingeholt) ist, die Platine ätzen zu lassen. Somit würde den Zusammenbau dann eigentlich auch jeder in ner Stunde Hinbekommen der einen Lötkolben zuhause hat. Ob er nun viel Erfahrung im Löten hat oder ein Anfänger ist. Aber dadurch wird es wieder etwas teurer. Noch interessante Preise sind aber erst ab Stückzahlen von 10 oder besser noch 20st zu erreichen. Wobei man dann auch die Möglichkeit hätte, farbige Platinen zu bestellen. Blau oder schwarz würde man ohne großen Aufpreis bekommen können.


----------



## Mattmax (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ok hab den Kühlkörper in deiner liste übersehen.
> 
> Die Pumpe muß nicht schneller laufen auch wenn die Temperatur ansteigt. Die Pumpe muß nur schneller laufen, wenn du durch Einbau einer neuen Kühlkomponente der Durchfluss sich verringert.
> Was aber schneller laufen sollte wenn die Temperatur steigt das sind die Lüfter für den Radiator, deswegen die Doppelschaltung.
> ...


 

Obwohl das Thema schon älter ist, ist es dem ein oder anderem sicherlich noch nicht zu alt. 

Bei der Doppelschaltung wird doch nur die Pumpe noch zusätzlich mitgeregelt. Die erste Schaltung (Einzelschaltung) reicht doch für die Regelung der Lüfter am Radiator vollkommen aus, wenn man den Ausgang vom Aquastream auf den Eingang der Schaltung legt und die Lüfter vom Radiator entsprechend mit der Schaltung verbindet.


----------



## PopoX (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hi Leute!

Ich brauche auch so eine Schaltung, da ich bei mir ca. 20 Corsair Fans betreiben will. (0,18A, 12V, 2,16W)
Da die Schaltung von DjTomCat und TheOnlyDocc nur 10-15 schafft, bitte ich euch eine für mich zu entwickeln.
Währe das möglich?

Danke im Voraus,

MfG


----------



## Mattmax (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Bau die Schaltung zweimal und geh auf den Eingang mit einem y-Kabel.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Du kannst auch einfach die 4A Sicherung gegen eine 5A Sicherung Tauschen so kommst du dann auf 60W statt 48W. Das macht der Schaltung garnichts aus eine größere Sicherung zu nehmen der Transistor kann bis zu 31A mit entsprechend großen Kühlkörper.

Das hier ist sogar 6,3A http://www.reichelt.de/Miniatur-Sic...2&ARTICLE=35249&GROUPID=3306&artnr=FRT-T+6,3A

5A Sicherung http://www.reichelt.de/Miniatur-Sic...ICLE=125202&GROUPID=3306&artnr=MIK-TRÄGE+5,0A

Ich hab sie dir als Träge Sicherung aus gesucht, da bei 20 Lüftern schon ein gewisser Anlaufstrom vorhanden ist.


----------



## Mattmax (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@DjTomCat: die "Einzelschaltung" reicht doch für die Lüftersteuerung aus, wenn man auf den Eingang den Ausgang vom Aquastream legt. Oder liege ich da falsch?
Sollten bei 5A oder mehr Leiterbahnen nicht etwas stärker sein?


----------



## DjTomCat (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> @DjTomCat: die "Einzelschaltung" reicht doch für die Lüftersteuerung aus, wenn man auf den Eingang den Ausgang vom Aquastream legt. Oder liege ich da falsch?
> Sollten bei 5A oder mehr Leiterbahnen nicht etwas stärker sein?


 
zu 1. ja da liegst du richtig.

zu 2. nein die Leiterbahnen müssen nicht dicker sein bei 5A-6,3A Sicherung. Wenn man mal so überlegt das man mit einem 0,75 mm² Draht 3600W belasten darf. Ich habe Silberdraht verwendet für die Schaltung mit 0,8 mm Durchmesser SILBER 0,8MM - Silberdraht, 0,8mm, Länge: 7M bei reichelt elektronik , der reicht locker. schau dir mal die Leiterbahnen auf dem Mainboard an und wieviel Strom da manchmal durch geht.


----------



## Mattmax (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Okay, da hast Du sicherlich Recht. Mit der Elektronik kenne ich mich nicht so aus, da ich in einer anderen Sparte tätig bin.


----------



## PopoX (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Danke für eure Antworten 

Freu mich schon auf das Poweramp


----------



## DjTomCat (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



PopoX schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten
> 
> Freu mich schon auf das Poweramp


 
Bitte Bitte. Über ein Feedback wie es geklappt hat würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Mattmax (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich habe mal ein bißchen was "gebastelt"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2014)

Sieht sehr interessant aus, und jetzt in echt


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein bißchen was "gebastelt"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

was kostet den das ganze an material + arbeitszeit? wenn man es hochrechnet. ansonsten super ding


----------



## DjTomCat (6. März 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

ca. 13€ ohne Versand bei Reichelt.

ca. 1-2 Stunden Arbeit.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

das ist ja noch total im rahmen


----------



## Mattmax (6. März 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Kurry schrieb:


> Sieht sehr interessant aus, und jetzt in echt


 
In echt kann ich sie leider nicht zeigen, weil das endgültige Design erst später entstanden ist.


----------



## Hoopster (7. März 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

könnte man einen poweramp bei dir bestellen?


----------



## DjTomCat (7. März 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Im Moment leider nicht. Aus zeitlichen gründen.


----------



## Hoopster (7. März 2014)

schade, ich schreib dich einfach in ein paar wochen nochmal an


----------



## Schafeklopfer (22. April 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

So, ich habe mich nun auch an den (das?) Poweramp getraut.

Mein Fazit: Obwohl meine Löterfahrung nicht ausgeprägt ist und ich mich deshalb mit jemandem getroffen habe, der eben diese hat, war das ganze Unterfangen doch nicht so schwierig wie befürchtet.

Die Bauteile bekomme ich bei Reichelt für 9 EUR. Ich habe dann extra noch die benötigten Schrauben und Muttern gekauft. Man braucht zwar nur eine Schraube und Mutter, aber ich hatte die eh nicht vorrätig. So bin ich zumindest auf den Mindestbestellwert gekommen. Mit Versand hat es dann ca. 16 EUR gekostet. 

Die Platine ist zwar schon die Kleinstmögliche, aber immer noch zu groß für die Schaltung. Deshalb an den Bildern orientiert, wie viel Platz gebraucht wird und das Rechteck mir einer Art Mini-Kreissäge ausgeschnitten.
Die Öffnungen für den 4Pin Molex und den Kühler haben wir mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher ausgeweitet und dann hat auch das gepasst.

Der Rest war nur noch Formsache. Nach und nach alle Teile eingesetzt und festgelötet und dann die Bahnen mit Draht gezogen, die für die Schaltung benötigt sind.
Die Bilder vom Threadersteller sind eine wunderbare Hilfe. Das Löten an sich ist nicht schwierig, es braucht nur eine halbwegs ruhige Hand.

Die Lieferung von Reichelt war zügig, die Schaltung kann man an einem Tag zusammenlöten. Wir haben uns Zeit gelassen und alle Arbeiten haben insgesamt etwa 4 Stunden in Anspruch genommen.

In meinem Fall möchte ich so 9 Lüfter mit meiner Aquastream XT Ultra steuern. Dafür ist diese Platine eine günstige Alternative, die Arbeit lohnt sich.

Vielen Dank an DjTomCat und TheOnlyDocc, mit eurer Hilfe kann ich mir jetzt eine teure Lüftersteuerung sparen!


----------



## LordYoichi (22. April 2014)

Ich schließe mich der Danksagung an. Hab die Platine auch im Rechner, mit paar kleinen Modifikationen (Spannungsanzeige und Stillstandsanzeige mit Rot/Grün LED).


----------



## Mattmax (23. April 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wie hast Du die eingebunden?


----------



## LordYoichi (23. April 2014)

die Spannung "überwache" (grobe Schätzung trifft es besser)  ich damit
http://www.modding-faq.de/index.php?artid=721
einfach bei einem Lüfteranschluss abgreifen und fertig 
die Stillstandsanzeige mache ich damit http://www.modding-faq.de/index.php?artid=807
auch wieder am Lüfter den man überwachen will abgreifen,
pro Schaltung ein Lüfter.


----------



## Mattmax (23. April 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Okay, dann hast Du zu der Lüftersteuerung noch zwei weitere ...


----------



## LordYoichi (23. April 2014)

Ja hatte noch Platz auf der Platine und im Gehäuse.


----------



## Mattmax (23. April 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Gut gemacht


----------



## DjTomCat (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



LordYoichi schrieb:


> die Spannung "überwache" (grobe Schätzung trifft es besser)  ich damit
> Modding-FAQ
> einfach bei einem Lüfteranschluss abgreifen und fertig
> die Stillstandsanzeige mache ich damit Modding-FAQ
> ...


 
Mit der Kontroll-LED gefällt mir sehr gut 

Ist eine Tolle Idee.


----------



## Mattmax (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

eine kleine Bastelstunde und hier das Ergebnis.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Poweramp für 8 Lüfter und Überwachung auf einer Platine vereint.


----------



## SpiritZ (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Also erstmal top Anleitung. Bei mir hat alles geklappt. Habe das erste mal wirklich gelötet, aber mit bisschen Geschick sollte das jeder schaffen. 


Nur eine kurze Frage, welches Kabel benutzt ihr um die Pumpe mit der Platine zu verbinden? Habe jetzt einfach das "aquabus/ Tachosignalkabel" genommen was bei der Pumpe dabei war.


----------



## Mattmax (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Genau das habe ich auch verwendet.  Das dreipolige Kabel halt.


----------



## SpiritZ (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch verwendet.  Das dreipolige Kabel halt.




Alles klar. Naja jetzt hab ich halt kein Kabel mehr um das Tachosignal an mein Mainboard zu geben.


----------



## DjTomCat (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



SpiritZ schrieb:


> Also erstmal top Anleitung. Bei mir hat alles geklappt. Habe das erste mal wirklich gelötet, aber mit bisschen Geschick sollte das jeder schaffen.
> 
> 
> Nur eine kurze Frage, welches Kabel benutzt ihr um die Pumpe mit der Platine zu verbinden? Habe jetzt einfach das "aquabus/ Tachosignalkabel" genommen was bei der Pumpe dabei war.



Vielen Dank für das Lob

Jetzt zu deiner frage, ich habe ein von zwei alten Lüftern die Buchsen abgeschnitten und sie  1 zu 1 zusammen gelötet.


----------



## DjTomCat (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> eine kleine Bastelstunde und hier das Ergebnis.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Platinenlayout


----------



## ludscha (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wie wärs denn, wenn ein Mod das oben Anpinnen würde ?

MFG
ludscha


----------



## DjTomCat (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



ludscha schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn ein Mod das oben Anpinnen würde ?
> 
> MFG
> ludscha



Hi ludscha,

es war schon mal oben angepinnt. aber da hier nicht immer so viel geschrieben wird wurde es oben wieder raus genommen.
Aber danke für deinen Hinweis!
Wie man ja sieht bin ja immer noch aktiv hier.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Moin, ich bräuchte deine Hilfe @DjTomCat.
Habe deine Schaltung am Sa nachgebaut. Sie funktioniert auch, wenn sie mal läuft. Mein Problem ist, dass nach jedem Herunterfahren des PCs und anschließenden Neustarten (am nächsten Tag) die Lüfter nur kurz anlaufen und dann aber wieder ausgehen und auch aus bleiben. 
Ich benutze die AS XT Ultra sowie 6x Yate Loon Lüfter mit 3.6W (was ja locker ausreichen sollte). Ich habe schon probiert den Lüfter eine fixe Spannung zuzuweisen und die Lüfter vor dem Start abzuhängen. Heute Morgen habe ich die Lüfter leider garnicht mehr dauerhaft zum Laufen gebracht. Sie laufen, wie gesagt, kurz beim Starten des PCs an, bleiben aber direkt wieder stehen.

Hoffe du hast ne Idee an was das liegen kann.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Moin, das liest sich so, als ob die Lüfter beim Starten 100% Leistung bekommen und dann mit dem Start von Aquasuite die Leistung auf null abfällt. 
Was hast Du in der Aquasuite, dort bei den Lüftern als Minimalleistung eingestellt?


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Moin, das liest sich so, als ob die Lüfter beim Starten 100% Leistung bekommen und dann mit dem Start von Aquasuite die Leistung auf null abfällt.
> Was hast Du in der Aquasuite, dort bei den Lüftern als Minimalleistung eingestellt?



Hey, ich hab beides schon probiert. Fixe Spannung angelegt (8V) und der Automatik-Modus in Aquasuite. Hat leider beides nichts gebracht. 
Ich kann auch in Aquasuite nach dem Hochfahren einstellen was ich will. Es passiert einfach nichts....


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab beides schon probiert. Fixe Spannung angelegt (8V) und der Automatik-Modus in Aquasuite. Hat leider beides nichts gebracht.
> Ich kann auch in Aquasuite nach dem Hochfahren einstellen was ich will. Es passiert einfach nichts....



So nun sitzt ich vor meiner Maschine..... 
wie und woran hast Du eine fixe Spannung angelegt? 
ich hänge mal einen Screenshot von meinen Einstellungen an, damit Du vielleicht mal vergleichen kannst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast diese Schaltung nachgebaut von der Seite 1!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder die von der Seite 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ein ganz andere?


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> So nun sitzt ich vor meiner Maschine.....
> wie und woran hast Du eine fixe Spannung angelegt?
> ich hänge mal einen Screenshot von meinen Einstellungen an, damit Du vielleicht mal vergleichen kannst.
> 
> ...



Aquasuite: Manuelle Ausgangsleistung
Schaltung: Ja die von der ersten Seite


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Aquasuite: Manuelle Ausgangsleistung
> Schaltung: Ja die von der ersten Seite





Also es handelt sich um diese Schaltung, nur halt für 6 Lüfter oder hast Du die zweimal nachgebaut ode rwie hast Du deine 6 x Lüfter daran angeschlossen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also am Lüftereingang (roter Pfeil hast Du eien dreipolige Verbindung zum ASXT ultra (fan) und an den anderen drei Lüfteranschlüssen (oder wenn Du mehr verbaut hast dann halt an denen) hast Du die Radiatorlüfter angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Also es handelt sich um diese Schaltung, nur halt für 6 Lüfter oder hast Du die zweimal nachgebaut ode rwie hast Du deine 6 x Lüfter daran angeschlossen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jou, wie gesagt wenn sie mal laufen, laufen sie auch und sind ohne Probleme steuerbar. Nur wenn der PC runterfährt und ich ihn später irg. wann wieder einschalte klappt es nicht mehr. Ich kann aber auch nicht sagen an was es liegt dass sie irg wann mal laufen. Mehrfaches an/aus schalten hat nicht wirklich geholfen... Ich hab absolut keine Idee warum es manchmal klappt und die restlichen Fälle nicht


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Also, zunächst sollte in der Aquasuite "Automatische Temperaturregelung" gewählt sein, damit die Drehzahl der Lüfter entsprechend der Temperatur geregelt werden kann. 
Bei der "Manuellen Ausganmgsleistung" reglet die Software den Lüfterausgang (fan) auf den eingestellten Wert, der unter "Ausgangsleistung" eingestellt wird / ist. Eine Regelung erfolgt hier nur durch eine Veränderung der Ausgangsleistung von 0 - 100%. 

Was noch nicht von Dir beantworten worden ist, ist die Frage wie Du die 6 Lüfter verbunden hast. Weil auf der abgebildeten Schaltung von Seite 1 (die Du nachgebaut hast) sind nur 3 Lüfteranschlüsse vorhanden. Es würde die Fehlersuche etwas erleichtern, wenn Du Deinen Aufbau erklären könntest.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Mir ist klar dass die manuelle Ausgangsleistung nicht automatisch regelt. Wollte damit nur sagen dass die Lüfter genügend Spannung zum Anlaufen haben. 
Die Lüfter sind parallel auf einer extra Platine verbunden und stecken im ersten der 3 Slots, sodass auch die RPM ausgelesen werden können.

€: Es funktioniert übrigens auch nicht wenn nur 1 Lüfter mit der Schaltung verbunden ist

Also nochmal in kurz: Die Schaltung scheint zu funktionieren. Habe schon 2 Abende damit gearbeitet. Regelung funktioniert manuell sowie automatisch problemlos. Was aber ein Problem ist, dass die Lüfter nicht mehr starten nachdem der PC heruntergefahren wurde, was für mich absolut kein Sinn macht... Falls sie (wie ich auch immer) irg. wann mal laufen (durch 3^10 mal neustarten und/oder mehrfachen Abtrennen der Schaltung), funktioniert wieder alles bis zum nächsten Herunterfahren einwandfrei....

Getestet habe ich: PC starten mit angeschlossener Schaltung an der AS aber abgeschlossenen Lüftern -> kein Erfolg
PC starten mit angeschlossener Schaltung am Stromnetz inkl. Lüfter aber keine Verbindung zur AS. AS erst verbunden nachdem der PC inkl. Aquasuite gestartet war -> kein Erfolg

Ich nehme an dass das Problem elektronischer Natur ist. Deswegen hab ich mich direkt hier gemeldet, denn davon hab ich wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Okay, nur zur Sicherheit und dem richtigen Verständnis. 
Beim schwarzen Pfeil hast Du eine Molex-Stecker zur Stromversorgung angeschlossen. 
Beim roten Pfeil mit einem dreipoligen Kabel die Verbindung zwischen dem "fan"-Anschluß der Aquastream XT ultra hergestellt.
An den grünen Pfeil ist eine extra Platine, für die Verteilung auf die 6 Lüfter angeschlossen. Bei dieser Platine sollte nur ein Lüfter drei Verbindungen zum "Eingang" haben alle anderen nur zwei Verbindungen untereinander, also das Tachosignal wird nur von einem Lüfter gelesen / benötigt und *nicht* von allen! So ist das auch auf der Schaltung von DjTomCat umgesetzt worden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Verdeutlichung noch mal ein exemplarisches Bild eines 3-pin Splitters / Verteilers 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die bearbeitete Rückseite, wo die 3. Leitung (Tachosignal) nach dem 1. Ausgang (oder dem zweiten Anschluß) durch trennt ist.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Okay, nur zur Sicherheit und dem richtigen Verständnis.
> Beim schwarzen Pfeil hast Du eine Molex-Stecker zur Stromversorgung angeschlossen.
> Beim roten Pfeil mit einem dreipoligen Kabel die Verbindung zwischen dem "fan"-Anschluß der Aquastream XT ultra hergestellt.
> An den grünen Pfeil ist eine extra Platine, für die Verteilung auf die 6 Lüfter angeschlossen. Bei dieser Platine sollte nur ein Lüfter drei Verbindungen zum "Eingang" haben alle anderen nur zwei Verbindungen untereinander, also das Tachosignal wird nur von einem Lüfter gelesen / benötigt und *nicht* von allen!
> ...



Exakt. Alle Punkte genau so wie du es beschrieben hast.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Das die Pumpe ebenfalls mit Strom (Molex-Anschluß) und USB verbunden ist, ist ja selbstredend. 
Die Aquasuite wird auch beim Rechnerstart (ich nehme mal an Windows als Betriebssystem) automatisch geladen, bzw. gestartet.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Das die Pumpe ebenfalls mit Strom (Molex-Anschluß) und USB verbunden ist, ist ja selbstredend.
> Die Aquasuite wird auch beim Rechnerstart (ich nehme mal an Windows als Betriebssystem) automatisch geladen, bzw. gestartet.



Auch alles richtig. Die Lüfter sollten ja aber schon vor Windows Start laufen, da die Einstellungen ja in der Pumpe gespeichert sind.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Kann es sein, das Du die Minimalleistung bei den Lüftern soweit runtergeregelt hast, das sie nicht genug Spannung bekommen zum Anlaufen? 
War und ist bei mir auch so. Wenn ich bei der Minimalleistung eine zu geringe %-Zahl angebe, dann laufen die Lüfter auch nicht, weil die Anlaufspannung zu niedrig ist. 
Jetzt habe ich den Minimalwert bei 40%.... ich kann auch niedriger gehen, aber bei 20% laufen die Lüfter dann nicht mehr.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Du die Minimalleistung bei den Lüftern soweit runtergeregelt hast, das sie nicht genug Spannung bekommen zum Anlaufen?
> War und ist bei mir auch so. Wenn ich bei der Minimalleistung eine zu geringe %-Zahl angebe, dann laufen die Lüfter auch nicht, weil die Anlaufspannung zu niedrig ist.
> Jetzt habe ich den Minimalwert bei 40%.... ich kann auch niedriger gehen, aber bei 20% laufen die Lüfter dann nicht mehr.



^_^ ich sagte bereits dass ich darauf geachtet habe. Die Lüfter laufen bei 2,5V an. Aktuell hab ich sie manuell auf 8V stehen. Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Lag leider nicht daran.


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hi grüß dich. also meine Lüfter brauchen 49% zum anlaufen. Und was wichtig ist die Einstellungen in der Aquastream zu speichern. So läuft die Pumpe auch mit den Einstellungen wenn das System noch nicht gestartet ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Auch alles richtig. Die Lüfter sollten ja aber schon vor Windows Start laufen, da die Einstellungen ja in der Pumpe gespeichert sind.



Bist du dir sicher das die einstellungen in der Pumpe gespeichert sind!!

Hast du nur mal einen Lüfter direkt an der Aquastream angeschlossen ob da der gleiche Fehler ist. Wenn ja liegt es an der Pumpe oder an den gespeicherten Einstellungen in der Pumpe.

Ich könnte dir an bieten mal über deine Einstellungen zu schauen die du in der Aqusuite vor genommen hast.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das die einstellungen in der Pumpe gespeichert sind!!
> 
> Hast du nur mal einen Lüfter direkt an der Aquastream angeschlossen ob da der gleiche Fehler ist. Wenn ja liegt es an der Pumpe oder an den gespeicherten Einstellungen in der Pumpe.
> 
> Ich könnte dir an bieten mal über deine Einstellungen zu schauen die du in der Aqusuite vor genommen hast.



Ich befürchte auch dass es an der Pumpe liegt. Werde gleich mal einen Lüfter direkt an die AS anschließen.

Anbei der Screenshot.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Noch einmal das ist der manuelle Betrieb.
Schau Dir einmal das Bild von DjTomCat an, dann erkennst Du den Unterschied.


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Ich befürchte auch dass es an der Pumpe liegt. Werde gleich mal einen Lüfter direkt an die AS anschließen.
> 
> Anbei der Screenshot.



Was ich mich frage gerade Warum die Drehzahl nicht an gezeigt wird. Laufen die Lüfter mit den eingestellten 90% nicht ?


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage gerade Warum die Drehzahl nicht an gezeigt wird. Laufen die Lüfter mit den eingestellten 90% nicht ?


Stimmt. Da stimmt was nicht. Doch kein Tachosignal an der ASXT ultra?!


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Noch einmal das ist der manuelle Betrieb.
> Schau Dir einmal das Bild von DjTomCat an, dann erkennst Du den Unterschied.



Das weiß ich doch... tut aber nichts zur Sache.



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage gerade Warum die Drehzahl nicht an gezeigt wird. Laufen die Lüfter mit den eingestellten 90% nicht ?



Genau das ist das Problem. Die Lüfter laufen nicht mehr an wenn der PC runtergefahren wurde und der PC per Netzschalter komplett vom Netz genommen wurde, auch!! wenn sie vor dem Herunterfahren noch funktioniert haben.

Habe gerade einen einzelnen Lüfter an die AS. Keine Probleme. Heißt in meiner gelöteten Schaltung ist irg. wo der Wurm drin -_-'


So Jungs nochmal  wir reden aneinander vorbei.

Mein Fall: 
- PC fährt hoch, Lüfter laufen (warum auch immer). Ich kann sie problemlos per Aquasuite manuell sowie automatisch regeln.
- Fahre den PC runter, nehme ihn komplett vom Netz
- Fahre den PC am nächsten Tag noch. Die Lüfter starten kurz nachdem ich den PC angeschaltet habe, bleiben aber sofort wieder stehen
- Lüfter lassen sich nun per Aquasuite in keinster Weise mehr steuern. Weder manuell noch automatisch (sie laufen nicht mehr --> daher auch kein rpm Signal).


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Noch einmal das ist der manuelle Betrieb.
> Schau Dir einmal das Bild von DjTomCat an, dann erkennst Du den Unterschied.



hat aber nichts damit zutun die Drehzahl sollte trotzdem angezeigt werden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch... tut aber nichts zur Sache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick mir mal ein bild zu von der Lötseite der Platine, dann schau ich mir das mal an vielleicht finde ich ja den Fehler.


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Schick mir mal ein bild zu von der Lötseite der Platine, dann schau ich mir das mal an vielleicht finde ich ja den Fehler.



Mach ich, hab auch grad nochmal meinen Post editiert. Das seltsame ist ja dass es manchmal klappt, also kanns ja zumindest schonmal kein Kurzer sein.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

@nostal: mach mal ein Bild von der Schaltung und dem Verteiler


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Mach ich, hab auch grad nochmal meinen Post editiert. Das seltsame ist ja dass es manchmal klappt, also kanns ja zumindest schonmal kein Kurzer sein.



Wenn du es schaffst bis morgen Abend das bild zum machen wäre gut. Ich selber muß jetzt in die Falle und schaffe das heute Abend nicht mehr. Der Wecker ruft jetzt schon


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Wenn du es schaffst bis morgen Abend das bild zum machen wäre gut. Ich selber muß jetzt in die Falle und schaffe das heute Abend nicht mehr. Der Wecker ruft jetzt schon



Jo klar, hier sind die Bilder auch schon. Kannst dir morgen gemütlich angucken (schön ist allerdings was andres).


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Jo klar, hier sind die Bilder auch schon. Kannst dir morgen gemütlich angucken (schön ist allerdings was andres).



Auf Anhieb habe ich jetzt nichts gefunden. ich schaue mir das morgen aber noch mal genauer an.

Wenn ich nichts finden sollte morgen könnte ich dir anbieten das du sie mir zuschickst und ich sie dann Kontrolliere und sie eventuell neu verdrahte.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Kann es sein, dass in der Schaltung nicht die 12V vom Molex anliegen, sondern die 5V?


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass in der Schaltung nicht die 12V vom Molex anliegen, sondern die 5V?



Ne sind 12V. 5V wären die äußeren 2 PINs.


----------



## Mattmax (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Gedankenfehler, Du hast Recht... in Deiner Schaltung ist beim Molex der obere PIN 12V und der untere PIN 5V (die beiden mittleren sind Masse). 
Auf den ersten Blick sieht eigentlich alles normal aus. Seltsam, das ganze....


----------



## nostal (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Habe mir gerade nochmal 1h Zeit genommen und ein paar Stellen neu verlötet sowie eine neue Sicherung rein gemacht (vllt hab ich sie ja doch irg. wann verschossen). Leider hat es nichts gebracht  selbes Problem. Lüfter startet ganz kurz wenn ich den PC anmache, geht aber sofort wieder aus. Gespeichert sind in der Pumpe 100% Ausgangsleistung und an der Schaltung hängt nur 1 Lüfter.

€: Es funktioniert jetzt soweit. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum, weshalb und überhaupt... Aber aktuell schaffe ich es nicht mehr, dass die Lüfter nach dem Start des PC ausgehen. Ich habe nichts geändert, nichts verstellt. Es geht einfach -_-


----------



## Mattmax (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Moin, na wenn es jetzt läuft, dann ist ja soweit alles i.O.


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade nochmal 1h Zeit genommen und ein paar Stellen neu verlötet sowie eine neue Sicherung rein gemacht (vllt hab ich sie ja doch irg. wann verschossen). Leider hat es nichts gebracht  selbes Problem. Lüfter startet ganz kurz wenn ich den PC anmache, geht aber sofort wieder aus. Gespeichert sind in der Pumpe 100% Ausgangsleistung und an der Schaltung hängt nur 1 Lüfter.
> 
> €: Es funktioniert jetzt soweit. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum, weshalb und überhaupt... Aber aktuell schaffe ich es nicht mehr, dass die Lüfter nach dem Start des PC ausgehen. Ich habe nichts geändert, nichts verstellt. Es geht einfach -_-



Es freut mich das jetzt bei dir alles Funktioniert.


----------



## nostal (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp fÃ¼r LÃ¼ftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Es freut mich das jetzt bei dir alles Funktioniert.



Doch zu früh gefreut  
Gerade den PC zum ersten Mal seit Mo gestartet. Problem wieder da -_-

Was zu funktionieren scheint:
Ich schaff es die Lüfter zu starten indem ich in Aquasuite (nach dem "fail" Start) eine %-Änderung des Ausgangs mache, speicher und den PC herunterfahre. Bei dem anschließenden Neustart laufen die Lüfter auf dem eben eingestellten Wert.

Frage mich ob meine Pumpe ein Schuss weg hat. Was halt komisch ist, ist dass ein einzelner Lüfter direkt an der Pumpe absolut keine Probleme macht?

Zweites Anliegen (evt. wisst ihr an was das liegt).
Habe dazu mal ein Video gemacht: strange behavior of fan data - YouTube
Die Lüfter spinnen im mittleren/unteren Drehzahlbereich rum, wenn 3D content geladen wird. Es ist hörbar und auch in den Daten von Aquasuite ersichtlich, dass die Lüfter ständig die Drehzahl wechseln. Sobald der 3D content geschlossen wird oder man auf den Desktop geht, hört es auf.
Habt ihr ne Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das irgendwo in der Schaltung noch der Wurm drin ist.


----------



## nostal (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das irgendwo in der Schaltung noch der Wurm drin ist.



Glaub verlötet hab ich nichts falsch. Hatte nochmal drüber geguckt. Kann der Baustein kaputt sein?

€: Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass die Lüfter auch kurz beim Start anlaufen & direkt wieder ausgehen, wenn die Pumpe nicht! mit der Schaltung verbunden sind...


----------



## DjTomCat (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Glaub verlötet hab ich nichts falsch. Hatte nochmal drüber geguckt. Kann der Baustein kaputt sein?
> 
> €: Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass die Lüfter auch kurz beim Start anlaufen & direkt wieder ausgehen, wenn die Pumpe nicht! mit der Schaltung verbunden sind...



Das ist richtig so. das IC prüft ob eine Spannung die geregelt werden soll an liegt. Das IC steuert den Transistor. erkennt das IC das keine Spannung anliegt wird der Transistor praktisch zu gemacht. Das Dauert einen Moment und deswegen laufen die Lüfter kurz an.

Wie gesagt ich kann dir anbieten die Schaltung zu mir zu schicken und ich überprüfe sie.


----------



## nostal (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Das ist richtig so. das IC prüft ob eine Spannung die geregelt werden soll an liegt. Das IC steuert den Transistor. erkennt das IC das keine Spannung anliegt wird der Transistor praktisch zu gemacht. Das Dauert einen Moment und deswegen laufen dir kurz an.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich kann dir anbieten die Schaltung zu mir zu schicken und ich überprüfe sie.



Okay das ist schonmal gut zu wissen. Ich werd mal noch bissl mitm Multimeter messen und gucken was die Pumpe so treibt. Dein Angebot ist sehr nett. Falls ichs ums verrecken nicht lösen kann, werd ich evt drauf zurück kommen. Sind halt gleich wieder 8-10€ Versand


----------



## DjTomCat (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ok mach das. Wenn du noch hilfe brauchst meld dich dann ein einfach bei mir kannst mich dann auch per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## nostal (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ok mach das. Wenn du noch hilfe brauchst meld dich dann ein einfach bei mir kannst mich dann auch per PN kontaktieren.



Moin,

hab mir nach unsrem Gespräch gestern nochmal alles angeguckt, vor allem aber den Pumpenausgang. Die Pumpe legt tatsächlich, wenn sie mal länger komplett vom Stromnetz getrennt wurde, keine Spannung an. Erst wenn ich im Aquasuite die Ausgangsleistung ändere, speicher, herunterfahre und dann neustarte, gibt sie Leistung ab.

Deswegen steht auch in meinen ersten Screenshots von Aquasuite 0V bei der Ausgansspannung obwohl die %-Leistung hoch eingestellt ist.

Jetzt muss ich gucken was ich bei der Pumpe machen kann...

€: Aquastream XT Ultra startet Lufter nicht - Uberwachung und Steuerung - Aqua Computer Forum

Gerade im Supportforum was gefunden. Da sind wir wieder beim Netzteil  Wenn die Spannung beim Starten des PCs zusammenbricht, arbeitet wohl der Lüfterausgang der AS nicht mehr richtig. Abhilfe schafft ein Kabel von Aquacomputer. Werde mich mal an deren Support wenden.

€€; [FAQ] aquastream XT Pumpen FAQ
Hier findet man im ersten Post die Erklärung. Mal gucken ob ich ein passenden Kondensator zu Hause habe und verbauen kann. Berichte dann ob dieser Adapter gereicht hat um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## DjTomCat (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hast du ne ältere Version der AS oder ne ganz neue ?


----------



## nostal (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Hast du ne ältere Version der AS oder ne ganz neue ?



Die hat schon paar Jährchen aufm Buckel. Bekomme von Aquacomputer kostenlos ein Adapter zugeschickt. Mal schauen obs dann mit dem reibungslos klappt.

Habe übrigens gerade rausgefunden dass du Lüfter starten, wenn ich die Pumpe in Aquasuite auf Werkseinstellungen zurück setze. Also liegt definitiv an der Pumpe. Hoffe mal der Adapter bringt was.


----------



## DjTomCat (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> Die hat schon paar Jährchen aufm Buckel. Bekomme von Aquacomputer kostenlos ein Adapter zugeschickt. Mal schauen obs dann mit dem reibungslos klappt.
> 
> Habe übrigens gerade rausgefunden dass du Lüfter starten, wenn ich die Pumpe in Aquasuite auf Werkseinstellungen zurück setze. Also liegt definitiv an der Pumpe. Hoffe mal der Adapter bringt was.



Danke für die Rückmeldung und drück dir beide Daumen, das es mit dem Adapter funzt. Halt mich auf den laufenden


----------



## nostal (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung und drück dir beide Daumen, das es mit dem Adapter funzt. Halt mich auf den laufenden



N'abend,

der Adapter ist leider noch nicht da, aber ich habe eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden die Lüfter zum Laufen zu bringen:

Ich lasse seit jeher meine Pumpe fix auf 3600 rpm laufen. Nun bin ich letztens per Zufall darüber gestolpert dass die Lüfter auf einmal anfangen zu laufen, wenn die Pumpe im Automatikmodus (rpm der Pumpe, nicht der Lüfter) die 4000 rpm knackt.

Das habe ich mir jetzt ein paar Mal durch den Aquasuite eigenen Logger bestätigen lassen (siehe Anhang).

Die Lüfter haben beim Start von Windows/Aquasuite 0rpm und es liegt annähernd 0V an. Da kann ich bei den Lüfter Einstellungen machen was ich will. Die Lüfter rühren sich nicht.

Anschließend Pumpen rpm auf Automatik und kaum sind 4000 rpm erreicht laufen die Lüfter los. 

Resumée: Meine Pumpenelektronik spinnt weng rum.


----------



## DjTomCat (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> der Adapter ist leider noch nicht da, aber ich habe eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden die Lüfter zum Laufen zu bringen:
> 
> ...



Lol, da soll noch mal jemand Elektronik und Software verstehen


----------



## nostal (1. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Lol, da soll noch mal jemand Elektronik und Software verstehen



N'abend,

der Adapter kam heute. Sieht gut aus. Aktuell laufen die Lüfter auch nachdem der PC die ganze Nacht vom Netz war.


----------



## DjTomCat (2. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



nostal schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> der Adapter kam heute. Sieht gut aus. Aktuell laufen die Lüfter auch nachdem der PC die ganze Nacht vom Netz war.



Hi Grüß Dich,

schön zu hören teste das mal und wenn du noch fragen hast meld Dich einfach bei mir.


----------



## Mattmax (13. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

So hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Build... auf der Unterseite habe ich zwei Gummistreifen angeklebt zur Isolierung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjTomCat (14. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Mattmax schrieb:


> So hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Build... auf der Unterseite habe ich zwei Gummistreifen angeklebt zur Isolierung.
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160312/2fea0b40a7792d8a94492d75668508da.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160312/93dabc825d383a674f5c8e488ce1d1d2.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160312/58d729ad9f00b3a24087df209acac061.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160312/b120717f56cd1eff1c6cea740de78402.jpg



Sehr schick das muss man dir lassen. Wo hast du die Platine Ätzen lassen ?


----------



## Mattmax (14. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Platinendesign heißt der Anbieter


----------



## DjTomCat (15. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Danke für die Info


----------



## Mattmax (15. März 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Bitte. Ich habe noch die URL eingefügt, damit es gleich zu finden ist.


----------



## Ranger2015 (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht deswegen frag ich zuerst mal nach 

Plan ist,
Die Aquastream xt ultra soll 4 Lüfter über die Software aquasuite 2016 steuern können. (Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition Lüfter)
Aber ich weis nicht wie ich den Bauplan erweitern soll damit ich 4 Lüfter anschließen kann ?!
Und noch eine Frage am Rande, wenn ich vom Bauplan von Seite 1 ausgehe, wozu ist das Tachosignal am grünen Steckplatz gut ?


----------



## Mattmax (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Moin, auf der Platine von Seite 1 von DjTomCat hast Du einen Eingang (Verbindung zum Lüfteranschluss an der Pumpe, roter Pfeil) und drei Lüfteranschlüsse. Diese kannst Du erweitern, steht auch im ersten Beitrag. Ich habe das mal auf den nachfolgenden Seiten für eine Platine mit 8 Lüftern gezeigt.
Du musst einfach nur einen weiteren Lüfteranschluss einbauen (blauer Pfeil) und diesen wie die anderen beiden verbinden (+ & -). Also "parallel" daneben einbauen...
Das Tachosignal ist wichtig, weil hiermit die erste Lüfter (grüner Pfeil) sein Signal an den Eingang (roter Pfeil) geben kann und somit geregelt wird. Die anderen Lüfter werden durch die aufgebaute Lüftersteuerung (Schaltkreis) mitgeregelt. 

Ich habe mal zwei Bilder meiner damaligen für 8 Lüfter modifizierte Lüftersteuerung angehängt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


getapatalked


----------



## Ranger2015 (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort/Hilfe !
okay dann weis ich schon mal wozu das Tachosignal gut ist und wie mehrere Anschlüsse dran gebaut werden dennoch hätte ich noch zwei fragen 
kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von deiner Platinen Unterseite posten ?
und was genau meint DjTomCat mit der Isolierbuchse für die Schraube ?


----------



## Mattmax (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich habe meine Lüftersteuerung durch einen Platinenhersteller fertigen lassen, also kein Lochstreifendesign. 
Hier mal ein Bild von der Unterseite mit Isolierstreifen, als "Füße". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal Du meintest: Isolierbuchse für TO220, das ist die Buchse zwischen Schraube, Kühlkörper, Transistor. Der rote Pfeil im folgenden Bild markiert das entsprechende Bauteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ein Link wo man solche Bauteile (und auch die anderen) bekommen könnte: 
IB 2: Isolierbuchse für TO220, TOP3 bei reichelt Elektronik 

Ich habe @DjTomCat Liste einmal bei Reichelt als Einkaufsliste für eine Lüftersteuerung mit 9 Lüftern plus Eingang konfiguriert. Preislich liegt man dann bei ca. 7,80€ + Versand, Lötzinn und Draht nicht mit eingerechnet. 
Warenkorb uebernehmen - Elektronik und Technik bei reichelt elektronik günstig bestellen


----------



## Ranger2015 (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

ah okay ehm deine anhang links klappen bei mir nicht


----------



## Mattmax (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



Ranger2015 schrieb:


> ah okay ehm deine anhang links klappen bei mir nicht


Welche die Bilder oder die zum Shop?

getapatalked


----------



## SpatteL (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Weder noch, Bilder sieht man nicht und bei reichelt landet man auf der Startseite.


----------



## DjTomCat (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Du kannst aber die Schaltung genau so bauen wie auf der ersten Seite zu sehen ist. Wenn du mehr Lüfter anschließen möchtest kann man auch mit einem Mehrfachverteiler für Lüfter arbeiten. Z.B. Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany so was hier.


----------



## Mattmax (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Weder noch, Bilder sieht man nicht und bei reichelt landet man auf der Startseite.


Beide Links gerade getestet, bei mir funktioniert die Weiterleitung.

@DjTomCat das geht natürlich auch, aber einen weiteren Anschluss dazu löten ist günstiger und macht es übersichtlicher.

getapatalked


----------



## SpatteL (2. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hängt sicher mit Cookies zusammen, die wir nicht haben


----------



## Ranger2015 (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

soo,
alles gekauft, zusammen gelötet und eingebaut klappt FAST alles perfekt 
also bei Luefterdrehzahl zeigt der mir jetzt 8400 rpm an, schnellt manchmal auf 20000 rpm hoch und wieder runter laut der anzeige, zu hören ist das aber nicht!
meine frage ist jetzt habe ich mich verlötet oder irgentwas falsch gemacht ?


----------



## SpatteL (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich wette du hast auch die Pins, die das Tachosignal übertragen, alle miteinander verbunden.
Das Tachosignal darf nur von einem Lüfter an die Pumpe übertragen werden.


----------



## Mattmax (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wie im ersten Beitrag zu erkennen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



getapatalked


----------



## Ranger2015 (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

ne daran liegt es leider nicht hab nur das tachosignal vom ersten luefter gemopst :/
kann es an einer kalten lötstelle liegen ?


----------



## DjTomCat (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

An einer Kalten Lötstelle kann es nicht liegen. Sind das PWM Lüfter die an der Steuerung angeschlossen hast? Hast du mal einen Lüfter einfach ans Mainboard angeschlossen um zu schauen ob am Mainboard die richtige Drehzahl ausgelesen wird?


----------



## Ranger2015 (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

okay 
nein sind keine pwm luefter (3 pins)
ja die waren vorher am mainboard angeschlossen und wurden perfekt ausgelesen


----------



## SpatteL (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Auch wenn es ein PWM Lüfter gewesen wäre, dürfte das egal sein, die kann man grundsätzlich ja auch erst mal über die Spannung regeln und PWM ist ja der 4. Pin.

Mal einen anderen Lüfter auf dem 1. Steckplatz versuchen?!


----------



## Ranger2015 (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

das könnte ich probieren kann was dauern !


----------



## Ranger2015 (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Also ich habe 4 Lüfter am 480er Radi und zwar die Corsair sp 120 Performance Edition, egal welche von den 4 ich da an den ersten platz anstecke kommt das genannte Problem.
Aber ich habe es auch grade mal mit nem phanteks PH-F140SP luefter probiert und siehe da, keine Probleme mehr ......
sind die Corsair Lüfter jetzt schrott oder was haben die für Probleme, jemand ne ahnung ?


----------



## SpatteL (7. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Wenn tatsächlich die Lüfter einen klatsch weg haben sollten, aber sonst noch normal laufen und sich regeln lassen, würde ich das in dem Fall einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Ranger2015 (8. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

okay danke das ihr euch alle Zeit für meine Fragen genommen habt


----------



## DjTomCat (8. November 2016)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Immer gerne.


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Perfekt!  

Jetzt bestünde noch folgende Frage: Der Kühlkörper macht die ganze Platine ja durchaus recht sperrig. Gibt es da eine Lösung mit was flacherem in der Richtung? Problem ist einfach mein geplantes Gehäuse, das ist sehr offen und da sieht so eine Platine natürlich etwas doof aus, ebenso gibt es nicht wirklich einen Ort wo man die Steuerung verstecken könnte. 

Und hat zufällig jemand so eine fertige Platine übrig?


----------



## DjTomCat (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Hallo hell046,

ja es gibt bei Reichelt andere Kühlkörper z.B. SK 125 50 SA: Kühlkörper für Leiterplatten, Profilgepresst bei reichelt elektronik oder so was hier SK 525 30 ST: Aufsteckkühlkörper für Gehäuse TO-220, 8K - W bei reichelt elektronik , du kannst eigentlich jeden Kühlkörper nehmen ab 5,3 K/W haben.

Wenn du noch fragen hast melde dich einfach.


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Die Version aus Beitrag #61 sieht top aus. Das könnte man ganz gut auf der Rückseite vom Mainboard verstecken, also natürlich nicht unter dem Mainboard, aber eben auf der hinteren Seite vom Case. Naja ihr wisst ja was ich meine. Gibt es dazu eine Teileliste und einen Bauplan? 

Löten ist bei mir schon etwas her, sollte es aber noch hinbekommen. 

Wäre es eigentlich möglich, einen zweiten Ausgang mit einem Offset zu belegen über einen Poti oder sowas? Bin in Elektronik nicht so der fitteste. Meine Idee wäre, wenn man z.b 120mm Radiatoren hat und 140mm Radiatoren, z.b. den 140mm Lüfterkanal mit einem offset zu steuern, da man in der Regel nicht identische 140er und 120er findet.


----------



## DjTomCat (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Zu Beitrag #61 gibt es keine Teileliste. 

Hier findest du aber die flachen Kühler bei Reichelt Leistungskuhlkorper bei reichelt elektronik

Das ist totaler quatsch mit dem Offset, meiner Meinung nach. Ich habe 4 Jahre 140 mm und 120 mm Lüfter unterschiedlicher Marken  über eine Schaltung laufen lassen und hab nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, auch nicht mit der Lautstärke.

Du kannst aber auch von Seite 2, die Doppel-Schaltung nehmen und 120 und 140 mm Lüfter dann getrennt regeln.


----------



## hell046 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

So, ich habe so langsam Zeit das ganze anzugehen. Plan ist es die Doppelschaltung zu realisieren, dann hab ich bei Bedarf einen zweiten Kanal den ich separat regeln kann. Ich habe viel rumgeschaut nach Alternativen und was es sonst gibt, das Thema ist aber wirklich etwas blöder als gedacht. Die einzige noch "bessere" Lösung wäre alles auf PWM umzustellen, aber dann wirds deutlich teurer bei den Lüftern etc. 

Ich müsste dann ja eigentlich nur die Teile vom Eingangspost alle doppelt bestellen und das müsste passen? Vom Löten her nehme ich dann den Silberdraht und verbinde auf der Unterseite der Platine meine Kontaktpunkte. Meine Idee war jetzt noch um das ganze komplakt zu gestalten, den 90° gewinkelten, flachen Kühlkörper zu nehmen. Da dieser laut Angabe 5cm Lang ist, wäre es doch kein Problem wenn ich beide Mosfets nebeneinander an diesen einen Kühlkörper befestige? Die Schaltung wird später maximal mit 9 Lüftern betrieben, entweder aufgeteilt auf 2 Kanäle oder nur  an einem. Meine Lüfter sind mit 0,9W angegeben jeweils. Sollte also dicke reichen denke ich. 

Da ich Die Aquastream eventuell doch nicht einsetzen werde, habe ich mich folgendes gefragt: Gesteuert werden soll nach Wassertemperatur, am besten ähnlich wie in der Aquasuite nach einem Wunschwert. Leider lässt sich das günstig anscheinend kaum realisieren ohne Aquaero. Ich habe dann von Innovatek das "Fan o Matik Micro" gefunden. Diese Schaltung vom Fan o Matik sollte sich doch auch ähnlich des Fanamps umsetzten lassen oder? Mit einem IC und Poti, wobei über den Poti eine Wunschtemperatur/Wunschwiderstand eingestellt wird und das ganze Regelt dann die Spannung je nach Temp Wert hoch oder runter. Wäre das umsetzbar?


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

1. Ja du müsstest alle teile doppelt bestellen.
2. Ja es sollten beide Mosfets auf einen großen Kühler passen. Temperaturen im Auge behalten!!!
3. Die genannte anzahl der Lüfter stellt kein Problemdar.
4. Deine Lösungsweg mit Temperatur gesteuert ist nicht optimal. Ich würde dir das hier empfehlen haste alles in einem Aqua Computer Webshop -  poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante 53166 und ist auch nicht       so teuer wie ein Aquaero.


----------



## hell046 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Das hab ich noch garnicht gesehen. Der Leistungsangabe zufolge sollte ich damit problemlos meine 9 Lüfter betreiben können und hätte sogar die gute Software gleich dazu.

Aktuell könnte ich recht günstig ein Poweradjust 2 ultra ergattern. Das kann dann aber nur bis 10v regeln?


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ja 9 Lüfter sollte die Schaltung laut angaben schaffen. Ganz ehrlich ich würde zum Poweradjust 3 greifen, allein wegen Software Unterstützung für die nächsten 2 Jahre bei AC.

Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob Poweradjust 2 nur bis 10V regelt. Entweder benutzt du Google oder rufst bei AC an, die haben einen super Support.

Bei AC auf der Seite kann man sich auch die Anleitungen runterladen, vielleicht hilft ja das schon. 

Bei einer gescheiten Wakü laufen die Lüfter in der regel nie schnell. Meine Lüfter laufen in der Regel zwischen 450 und 650 RPM, das macht 3,2V - ca. 5V.


----------



## hell046 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Anleitungen habe ich schon durchgeschaut. An sich steht dort einfach immer 0-12V. Frage nur bezüglich der 10V weil im Eingangspost dazu was geschrieben wurde. Ein PA2 bekomme ich für 25€, das 3er kostet mich ca 40 in der ultra version. 15€ extra für wahrscheinlich keinen effektiven extra nutzen. Habe mir mit der angeschlossenen Aquastream XT die Software angeschaut und im Prinzip stelle ich dort dann meine Wunschtemperatur ein und das wars. Wüsste jetzt nicht welchen besonderen Vorteil das 3er dann hätte? 

Hatte auch als maximale Drehzahl 700U/min angepeilt, wenn weniger reicht, dann evtl. sogar weniger.


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ja Poweradjust Version 1 hatte das Problem mit den 10 Volt.
Mit einem Poweradjust 2 kannst du nur aquasuite von 1016 verweden. Oder du kaufst dir Poweradjust 3 und hast bis 2020 Software-Support.


----------



## hell046 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra*

Ich hab halt keine Ahnung was da größtenteils die Unterschiede in der Software sind und eben ob sich das dann lohnt. 

 Die Poweramp Schaltung werd ich aber eventuell trotzdem machen, ist eine praktische Sache.


----------

